# Transfer Stops after 1 MB, Plays Fine on Tivo



## SSTwinrova

This is a new one to me; there are two recordings from this past week which I can watch fine on the Tivo itself, but both through Tivo Desktop and the web interface will stop after 1 MB and act like the file is done. I have plenty of space available, and other shows will transfer just fine. Any ideas/fixes??


----------



## Dan203

Have you tried simply pulling the plug on the TiVo and allowing it to reboot?

Dan


----------



## SSTwinrova

No, but I have done the Restart Tivo under the Settings menu to no avail.


----------



## MusicMama

Having the same problem since I received the new "Fall 2006 update". And no, I'm not in the beta program, so I guess I can say what I want. I can't transfer ANYTHING since getting the update.

Connections are all fine - the transfer starts and then by the 3mb mark it just stops. Same with using the 'direct' method (via https://xxx./index.html ). No "not available" message, just no transfer - even for shows I transferred before the update.

This stinks!


----------



## SSTwinrova

Yeah, I did see the "Fall 2006 Update" message right before this started happening, but since there weren't any other posts about it, I figured it probably wasn't related...


----------



## MusicMama

After waiting over 35 minutes for a tech (who was not a novice tech), we spent our time going over settings, etc.

She said that I am the first to report any kind of problem like this - all recordings since 8.1 (Fall update) will not transfer from the Tivo, whether TTG, html page, or to another networked Tivo. So it's been put into the system for investigation.

If anybody else is having this problem, please call in to support so they get some more data.


----------



## SSTwinrova

Well, I was able to transfer over a show just fine that recorded last night, and the ones I've had issues with have been recorded both pre- and post-8.1 update (another one that recorded yesterday afternoon wouldn't transfer). I probably will call in if this issue doesn't magically resolve itself somehow...


----------



## WeekendWaiter

I am having the same issue. Some episodes of the same show will transfer, others just stop. There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason. The worst part is, my TiVo is almost full and so is my PC so if these things don't start transferring soon, I am gonna punt my TiVo. Any word on what is causing this issue?


----------



## hgarber

I am suddenly having the same problem. I've been transfering shows from TiVo to PC for months now w/o any issues ..... and now only the first few seconds of shows get transferred. This occurs for shows originally recorded before and also after I got this weeks TiVo software update on my Series 2 box.

It's gotta be a TiVo box problem and not a PC problem. I tried the transferrs to two different PCs and am getting the same result. Both of these PCs have received over a hundred successful transferrs w/o any issues.


----------



## Hatnj

same troubles here as all the above
will call also


----------



## stevetuf

Mine is now doing the same... Trouble is, there is no rolling back the update... We have no control over this...!


----------



## onthewater999

Any update on this issue..........I have the same problem 1mb transfer and then it stops


----------



## issah

Same problem here.

Tivo S2
Time Warner Cable Los Angeles
Motorola Cable Box


----------



## morac

This can happen if you try to transfer a show with either corrupted video or macrovision protection. If it's neither than those (just random programs on random channels) it is probably a bug so call TiVo.

I've also read that sometimes the channel change can cause a video hiccup on certain cable boxes which might halt the transfer.


----------



## archieleach

It's happening to me as well. No changes in the PC--just the new TiVo update, which I had been thrilled with until now.

I also just updated my TiVo desktop to 2.3a as well. I had the same 1mg issue before and after I updated.

Edit: If I was a more suspicious person, I might wonder if this issue was an unintended result of an unannounced (future) feature designed to restrict certain programs from being copied to a PC. Has anyone who has experienced this issue been unable to transfer from PC to TiVo? I haven't. 

In any case, I can understand why TiVo didn't want to fix some of the major complaints from the last release immediately...after all, functions were only impaired or crippled. The basic functionality of the TiVo still occurred. With this issue, a major feature has been completely rendered inoperable. Can they sit on this one until the next update?


----------



## WeekendWaiter

I just called Tech support. The (not so) helpful tech told me there was not much I could do except wait for a future software update. He was unaware of the problem but is convinced it is my home network (it's not).

ARGH!


----------



## archieleach

In case any of you haven't seen it, there's a thread in the Help Center forum about this issue:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328106

The problem appears to be that something in 8.1 is not reacting well to the channel change that occurs within the first few seconds of the file.


----------



## MusicMama

Just spent the longest 2.5 hours of my life on the phone with TiVo Support (OK, spent almost 40 minutes of that on hold). According to the upper-level tech I spoke to, only 1 other TiVo user has complained to them about this problem. Which means that others should start calling in.

We renamed the boxes, disabled transfers, forced connections, rebooted -- and repeated this -- that's all. While it appears that multi-room viewing may (and I say may because my transfer started great but has since pretty much quit) be back, TTG is most certainly not back.

I've also had a problem with spontaneous reboots - I know, normally you'd be telling me that I've got an incipient hard drive failure. But on all 3 TiVos? And only since the 8.1 update? Hmmmm.... And, differing from the TiVo Help forum and TiVo Support forum posts, I can't transfer ANYTHING from one of the TiVos (so the channel change that is potentially involved may not be an accurate presumption).

The tech is supposed to call me back Wednesday night to see if anything has improved. We'll see.


----------



## vasilemj

Odysseus said:


> The problem here (at least the one that has recently come up) doesn't seem to be so much a channel changing issue (that is controlled by the cable box more than TiVo) but by TiVo no longer willing to transfer files off of itself that contain video or audio glitches. These are shows that were previously transferable over the previous OS version (although transferring such programs *into* the TiVo was failing with similar symptoms, but that's a separate issue). The channel change marker just happens to be the most popular way to introduce glitches into a program that wouldn't otherwise happen unless someone's cable went out for a fraction of a second.


I have to agree with Odysseus. This is *definitely* a TiVo 8.1 problem and has nothing to do with your cable box. How do I know this you ask? Because I don't use a cable box! I have my analog cable run directly into my Series 2 TiVo box (Model 140). I started noticing this glitch this weekend when I tried to transfer a large show. While the entire show is on the TiVo unit itself, the transfer cuts out at the point where there is an audio/video glitch (I know this because I injected a glitch during the commercials of what I was recording to test the functionality of a cable TV amplifier). The transfer cuts at the exact moment that my cable run was temporarily disconnected. TiVo continued to record the program and I can view it perfectly fine on the unit itself but the transfer drops on me at this point.

I have other programs that must have experienced some sort of "glitch" during the recording process because I am running into similar problems with the transfer of these shows. The most recent of these was recorded on 11/8 and 11/9. I'm not sure if these programs were recorded after my unit received the 8.1 software rollout. If they were, then maybe the glitch happens only on programs recorded after the software update. If not, then maybe it points to a general glitch introduced by the update of not transfering programs that have a "audio/video glitch" (this is my hunch).


----------



## qmtech

vasilemj said:


> ...maybe the glitch happens only on programs recorded after the software update. If not, then maybe it points to a general glitch introduced by the update of not transfering programs that have a "audio/video glitch" (this is my hunch).


Nope, it happens on stuff recorded before the 8.1 upgrade too. More than half of my programs won't transfer in their entirety. Mind you, these are programs I have successfully transfered PRIOR to 8.1.

BTW, I also have 2 of my DVR's hooked up w/out cable boxes. Of course, the 3rd (w/the cable box, but also the oldest, and has had the upgrade the longest) is having the worst issues of the 3.



MusicMama said:


> I've also had a problem with spontaneous reboots - I know, normally you'd be telling me that I've got an incipient hard drive failure. But on all 3 TiVos? And only since the 8.1 update? Hmmmm.... And, differing from the TiVo Help forum and TiVo Support forum posts, I can't transfer ANYTHING from one of the TiVos (so the channel change that is potentially involved may not be an accurate presumption).


Me too! Everything on my tivo network is going bonkers! Rebbots from Hell! Can't even see one of them on my network at all (it was there this morning!), and the other 2 are only doing partial transfers.

But, I've experienced the channel change glitch thing too.

Getting more and more P.O.'d about the whole thing by the second! 

FYI, I've brought up the random reboot issue in "Tivo Coffee House/8.1 Bugs List"


----------



## lawteach

Same problem here.

I have two tivos, one that has the fall update, one that doesn't. All's well with the box without the update, but all transfers from the updated box terminate after 1 mb.

Also, the problem seems to have something to do with the files on the updated box. I tried transferring a program from the updated box to the box without the fall update. That worked fine. But when I tried to retransfer that same file from the box without the update to my PC, the transfer failed after 1 mb.


----------



## MusicMama

OK, bitter previous poster here. I can attest that TiVo is taking this problem very seriously - I've spent the last 2 nights on the phone with the same senior level tech from earlier this week. (whose name I won't say so he doesn't get flooded with calls, and who is much smarter than I gave him credit for earlier) He has walked me through all kinds of diagnostics and I know he's been working with Engineering. He's the one who has been calling - not me sitting on hold for ages.

I too wish they had an answer, because one of my 3 boxes is only good for viewing and some multi-room transfers since 8.1. The other 2 boxes are just about back to normal after our "antics", some of which seemed pretty lame but seemed to work.

I've been vocal (for me) on the TCF since this happened, and now that I know they are working on it - and how hard they are working on it, felt I should come back and say so. They just don't know how soon they'll have any fix.


----------



## FortoReibas

I'm having the same problem too. Series 2, 80hr, 540080. Linksys USB100m (also tried Netgear FA101), Windows XP, Tivo Desktop 2.3a. All of the sudden, shows recorded before the Fall Update still transfer fine, but those recorded after, die at 2MB. Scientific Atlanta digital cable box (which I hate anyway for the heat it puts out, I mean this is ridiculous) that the Tivo changes with that little external IR xmtr.
The first thing I tried was a complete power-off reboot.


----------



## ssobol

I also have a series 2 tivo box with problems transfering programs. Some stop after only one MB is transferred with the program acting like every thing is normal. I received the latest tivo software about 2 weeks ago.

One thing that is strange is I recorded two shows last night. They were on the same channel (PBS) and one was right after the other. The first was 1 hour long and would not transfer more than 1 MB. The second was a half hour and transferred completely.

Another hour show I recorded earlier in the week (on a different channel) would not transfer more than 1 MB.

I am going to the UK today for a while and was hoping to take some recorded shows with me to watch on my laptop in my hotel room. No such luck.


----------



## ssobol

I just tried another half hour show recorded Thursday. It stopped after 4 MB was transfered.


----------



## Durfman

I'm having this problem as well. :down:


----------



## StrandedinLA

EXACT same problem here...

How pathetic of the Tivo development staff to release a new version to all users with such a blatant bug?


----------



## OvrrDrive

Found this thread in a search but had no idea my problem would be so current... 

Last night I clicked on two shows, and these are the first I've transferred in a long time so I have no idea when the problem started. 

One show transferred 1mb, the other was fine. I went back in and tried to transfer it a few more times but it only gave 1mb each time. 

Add me to the list of people having the problem...


----------



## globalbondman

Right after the update, my transfers stop approx. 1/2 way. I had the same show recored on two different tivo with on different quality settings, they both stopped at the 15min mark, go figure. This is really a bummer.


----------



## Robo1234

Tivo The holidays is upon us and one of the big things is to show others our toys.....Our toys are broken please fix them ( I also am in One meg Blues) no cable box no nothing .....could it be a 2.4 mod that is not 2.3 compatable...........We where going to get the kids tivo for hoho but now we need to hold off do not want to give them a broken toy do we?


----------



## dilo_gadzo

Allmost same here.  
My transfer stop after 80%. I think those recordings are before update.  
I try small files and they works.-New recordings  
I transfer 1 hour show last night very easy.Thats show I record with new update. 
All old files are probably recorded with old version. I am not sure when was TIVO finish update. 
I will try to transfer some movie wich I record today.


----------



## Just_The_Thing

I called TiVo support twice, and they suggested powering off and powering on again. I have had several suspcious lock-ups and reboots since I called support so maybe something is being done? No matter, I ordered a hard drive upgrade kit Just In Case this is a flaky hard drive problem. I bought my series 2 in July 05 so the hard drive should be OK, but MTBF is only an estimate, not a guarantee...


----------



## eecummings

Same problem for me, started 2 days ago. 3 MB transferred, then stops, using TiVo2Go or Galleon. The entire show is on the box.

TiVo people! HELLOOO!


----------



## FortoReibas

I have had the problem too. Just to test, I unplugged my cable box, directly connected my Tivo to the cable, ran through setup again, and voila! I can now transfer shows from my Tivo to my PC again.


----------



## Just_The_Thing

As long as the TiVo doesn't have to change channels after recording starts, I can transfer the recording to my PC. So unless I never want to leave my house, I have to record whatever is on right before the the program I actually want to record. 

This is very Goldbergian, no?


----------



## _^geko^_

I am also having problems with recordings not transferring completely onto my computer. It seems to happen when there are channel changes at the beginning of the recording. For one movie I purposely re-recorded it at another time and made sure that the proper channel was selected before-hand. In this case, instead of transferring 3 seconds (1.6MB) it is transferring 11 min 51 seconds (about 500MB) and stopping. I don't see a video/audio glitch but there is definitley no channel change. 

Model: TCD540080
Wireless Adapter: Netgear WG111
OS: Mac OS 10.4.8 with Galleon TV and/or TivoDecode Manager (transfer stops at the same place regardless of what I use to download it)
Cable: Comcast
Box: connected via IR - Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3250HD


----------



## jamienavy

I finally purchased a new Mac, installed Parallels with Windows XP, upgraded my Tivo Desktop software, finally go in the Tivo2Go game, only to have it break down. Very discouraging. I hope Tivo addresses this issue quickly, but given their track record, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## krazyeights

A post from CuriousMark in the tivo.com forums:

It is a bug, and TiVo is working on it. In the meantime there are a few workarounds posted. I will repeat them here since it is a nice short thread. 

Workaround 1:
Use two TiVos to trim off the first few seconds of the program. On TiVo 1 play the show past the channel change and hit pause. Go to TiVo 2 and transfer from the pause point. When complete, use TiVo Desktop to transfer the show from TiVo 2. 

Workaround 2:
Schedule a short 5 minute throwaway recording before a show you plan to transfer. Make sure the throwaway recording is on the same channel as the one you want to transfer, and schedule it to start 5 minutes before the show you want. Delete it after it completes. 

Workaround 3:
Use intelligent cable box programming to have the cable box change to the channel of a recording 1 minute early. Only some cable boxes can do this, but if yours can, it is a way to go.


----------



## CuriousMark

I never expected to be quoted here. 

The "It's a bug" line is my personal opinion. I have no inside knowledge about whether TiVo considers it to be a bug or not, and don't want to give a false impression.

CuriousMark


----------



## nickhaas33

D. Cahoe has written a nice little application.
Do a google search on Cahoe Tivoplaylist and it should appear
They won't let me post URLs, I guess they think I might spam.

This program parses the retrieved XML file, and builds a list of all your stored shows. You can then download them.


----------



## greg_burns

nickhaas33 said:


> D. Cahoe has written a nice little application.
> Do a google search on Cahoe Tivoplaylist and it should appear
> They won't let me post URLs, I guess they think I might spam.
> 
> This program parses the retrieved XML file, and builds a list of all your stored shows. You can then download them.


http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm

Unfortunately his downlaod link has been down for quite awhile. Don't think it will make any difference with this bug. It would be no different than trying to download via the web interface.


----------



## nickhaas33

I have that Zip file. It is around 2.5mb.
I guess he exceeded his Bellsouth bandwidth for personal accounts.
You are probably right though, it may not work, but he may have some restart code in there. I have not hit the described problem yet. I don't use the Tivo Desktop anymore since I found this app.
It is very small and does the trick for me.


----------



## morac

nickhaas33 said:


> D. Cahoe has written a nice little application.
> Do a google search on Cahoe Tivoplaylist and it should appear
> They won't let me post URLs, I guess they think I might spam.
> 
> This program parses the retrieved XML file, and builds a list of all your stored shows. You can then download them.


Unfortunately if you are hit by this bug it doesn't matter what method is used to grab the file off the TiVo since all methods use a basic http connection. The problem is in the TiVo software on the TiVo itself so TiVoPlaylist, as good an application as it is, won't help.


----------



## spartanrob

I got a Tivo update last night on one of my boxes, I can now transfer fine  Didn't have much of a chance to play with it, but will when I get home tonight.


----------



## morac

spartanrob said:


> I got a Tivo update last night on one of my boxes, I can now transfer fine  Didn't have much of a chance to play with it, but will when I get home tonight.


What's the version number of this update?


----------



## spartanrob

morac said:


> What's the version number of this update?


My system information is now 8.1-01-2-540


----------



## morac

spartanrob said:


> My system information is now 8.1-01-2-540


Strange that looks similar to the version I've had pretty much all along since I received 8.1, 8.1-01-2-140 (I have a 240, so I'm not sure why it says 140 there). This might explain why I've never had an issue with transfers.

What version did you have before that?


----------



## greg_burns

morac said:


> What version did you have before that?


Mine updated tonight also.

Before: 
8.1.M1-01-2-540

After:
8.1-01-2-540

Think they pushed the M1 version out to priority list people I guess.


----------



## CuriousMark

spartanrob said:


> My system information is now 8.1-01-2-540


That is weirdly interesting. Most of the people complaining about this say it STARTS with 8.1-01-2-540, check the threads. M1 and this one should be identical. Perhaps your problem was an issue with the partition it was on, more than a problem with the software itself, although that makes very little sense on the face of it. As I said, weirdly interesting.

CuriousMark


----------



## nickhaas33

That's funny, I checked this a.m. and I have 8.1-01-2-649
I have a Tivo Series 2 DT 180hr unit.
I even forced a connection and rebooted my unit this a.m. and still have the 8.1-01-2-649
I think this is why I don't have the download problem, but I do have that cable box channel changing problem (that is much worse than this).
I miss about 30% of my digital shows because the channel does not change properly anymore. Regular cable never misses, but if it has to go through the Motorola box, it is a crap shoot. It tries to change the channel too fast and the box cannot keep up.

See this forum for details on your "next" problem........
forums tivo com
postID=10284558

since I still cannot post links


----------



## spartanrob

spartanrob said:


> My system information is now 8.1-01-2-540


The good news is that the programs transfer completely, the bad news is, they won't play in Media Player, i get an error


----------



## greg_burns

nickhaas33 said:


> That's funny, I checked this a.m. and I have 8.1-01-2-649
> I have a Tivo Series 2 DT 180hr unit.
> I even forced a connection and rebooted my unit this a.m. and still have the 8.1-01-2-649


That probably is the latest verison for the DT's (aka 649 models). That last four digits is usually you model number. Although the 140's and 240's share same code base.


----------



## dlfl

greg_burns said:


> That probably is the latest verison for the DT's (aka 649 models). That last four digits is usually you model number. Although the 140's and 240's share same code base.


I have a 649 and it's at 8.1-01-2-649, which was automatically downloaded 11/22/06. Have had no transfer problems before or after, other than the the very rare reboot during transfer, which I've had ever since I had the unit (June 2006). I've been tempted to upgrade DT from 2.3 to 2.3a but afraid the side effects might be worse than my problem.

Have OP had _new problems _ after going from 2.3 to 2.3a ? (Probably doesn't matter, 2.4 is coming out soon anyway.)


----------



## robo_geek

Has anybody tried transferring by using the web server interface instead of TTG?

(to review, https to the IP address of your box, username tivo, password is your media access key) ignore the certificate warning

Also, has anybody put a protocol analyzer (sniffer) on the connection and see if anything weird is happening?

It may be coincidental, but since I upgraded a couple of my home PCs to Internet Explorer version 7, they sometimes have VERY weird file transfer problems (like file transfer of large files failing....system says it transferred the file, but it is 0 bytes.


----------



## morac

I looked at the thread over at the TiVo help forums and based on what I read, it appears this problem only affects the 540 series TiVos since no one with a 140, 240 or DT TiVo reported the problem. I myself have a 240 series and don't experience the problem.

It might be possible that they fixed the issue and are silently re-releasing 8.1 to the 540 series users since it seems to affect only them.

Spartanrob, did you get a new software message or did you just notice that your TiVo installed the software? If you didn't get a message that would lead credence to my theory.


----------



## wvumountie

I have version 8.1-01-2-540, and cant access anything from pc to tivo. I use tivo desktop, various 3rd party apps, and connecting to it by ip address in IE method, to no avail. Updates perform fine its obviously not a networking issue. Is it confirmed that this is a bug in the software?


----------



## greg_burns

wvumountie said:


> I have version 8.1-01-2-540, and cant access anything from pc to tivo. I use tivo desktop, various 3rd party apps, and connecting to it by ip address in IE method, to no avail. Updates perform fine its obviously not a networking issue. Is it confirmed that this is a bug in the software?


Could you do this in the past? Can you transfer anything *to* the Tivo? (TivoComeBack) Can you play music or see photos from your PC? That would eliminate network issues. Saying you get updates doesn't eliminated anything becasue there still may be an network issue (firewall?) between your Tivo and the PC.


----------



## wvumountie

Yes I can see pictures and it worked in the past. There is nothing more basic than hitting the tivo by ip and saving recordings through IE which doesnt work. I believe it to be software related


----------



## greg_burns

wvumountie said:


> Yes I can see pictures and it worked in the past. There is nothing more basic than hitting the tivo by ip and saving recordings through IE which doesnt work. I believe it to be software related


Can you get to the https address? It just fails to download anything at all? Have you rebooted the Tivo?

Could very well be this 8.1 bug.


----------



## Kalnel

Add me to the list, too.

I've got a 540 (with Moto cable box via IR) running 8.01-01-2-540 and a 590 (no box) running 8.01-01-2-590. The two Tivos can see each other and I can scroll through the menus on the other Tivo, but if I try initiating a transfer between them, I get a message that the other Tivo is unavailable. (This has started in the last day or so -- not sure which Tivo updated software when.)

Both Tivos can pull programs off my PC with no problems.

I'd say about half the recordings the 540 has made in the last week have had the 1MB glitch -- that's as far as I get when I try to transfer. Haven't had a problem (so far) with programs I recorded on the 590.

Until the new problem that knocked out transfers between the Tivos started, I was able to transfer "problem files" from the 540 to the 590 without any problem, even when they wouldn't transfer to my PC.

Several of the programs that have transfer problems do appear to have black frames at the channel change, but not all of them.

This is really ridiculous and obnoxious on Tivo's part. Given that this new Tivo-to-Tivo transfer problem has just started in the last two days, I have to think that they're updating units with software they KNOW is faulty. That's unforgiveable.

kal


----------



## worachj

Im having the same transfer problems. Transfers stop shortly after starting. My problem seems to be a copyright problem. I wasnt having any problems until I down loaded and installed TivoPlaylist. I now cant transfer programs using https, Tivo desktop or TivoPlaylist. I open the aborted program in Notepad and this is what I get.

TiVo 8 t c <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<license xmlns="http://www.tivo.com/developer/xml/license-1.0">
<notice>
TiVo takes copyright violations seriously. This file may contain content protected by copyright laws. If you are not the owner or rights holder of such content, you should be aware that if you distribute this file or otherwise make it available to anyone else, you may be violating the intellectual property rights of the owners of the content contained in this file. If you are not the owner or rights holder of such content, and if you are a TiVo customer, and if you distribute this file or otherwise make it available to anyone else, you may be violating the service agreement. We may permanently discontinue your TiVo service as a result.
</notice>
<created>
12/17/2006 17:11:39
</created>
<fingerprint>

*Can other people open their aborted programs in a editor and verify if you are having the same copyright problem. *


----------



## greg_burns

worachj said:


> *Can other people open their aborted programs in a editor and verify if you are having the same copyright problem.*


That header is in plain text at the beginning of every .tivo file. Open any up in a hex editor and you will see it. No idea why your transfers are dying at that point though. 

(repeated here from other thread)


----------



## worachj

greg_burns said:


> That header is in plain text at the beginning of every .tivo file. Open any up in a hex editor and you will see it. No idea why your transfers are dying at that point though.
> 
> (repeated here from other thread)


*Sorry about the repeated thread.*

Thanks for the reply. I was afraid of that, it's just a normal header message.

I uninstalled TivoPlaylist, problem still exists. 
Uninstalled and re-installed TIVO desktop, problem still exists.
Rebooted TIVO, now everything is working again. It could have been just a TIVO hang and the reboot corrected the problem.


----------



## sburks92131

I am having very similar problems as others are reporting. I have noticed that during transfers, my series 2 tivo randomly reboots. It is at this point that the transfer(s) stop. When the tivo reboots, sometimes the tranfer picks up where it stopped and other times it doesn't and I have to start the transfer over again. I think this started after the fall update, but it may have started when I upgraded to desktop 2.3a.


----------



## johnmccly

Same problems here, Are the Tivo folks reading these. Wishing for a speedy fix.. Thanks Tivo


----------



## johnmccly

UNPLUG THE UNIT WAIT 10 SECONDS sO FAR 3 GOOD TRANSFERS GOING!!! PASS IT ON


----------



## johnmccly

Did not work for long


----------



## Kalnel

Update on my situation:

I ended up unplugging both Tivos, leaving them off for about 10 minutes, and plugging them back in once a day for three days straight. On the third day (this is starting to sound biblical...), I was able to transfer files from one Tivo to the other again.

The situation transferring files from the 540 (with a Moto IR cable box), still isn't right, but it seems to have improved. I've been able to transfer to my desktop *most* of the recordings I've made since the "rebootings," but not all of them. 

I can confirm that at every point where Tivo stops transferring (sometimes at the beginning of a file at the channel change, sometimes in the middle of a file), I can see either black frames or an obvious pixilated glitch.

I'm still having other new weirdnesses -- yesterday, the 590 was responding to my remote very sloooowly, the thumbs-up/thumbs-down keys aren't working right on either box, the menus continue to jump around when I delete a program, etc.

Man, between this and the crackpot, incomprehensible pricing schemes for new Tivos, I'm getting really fed up.

kal


----------



## matthewdheilman

This is ridiculous. If a fix isn't available would someone from Tivo give us a status. I'm at a point where I'm looking for an alternative way to record shows digitally. I really like my tivo and I hope this issue is fixed soon. Until then I'm evaluating some other solutions.


----------



## Eduardo_b

I've never had a problem with transfers to computer from my 540 until this last Monday (12.18.06), when I found the transfer simply stopped at just under 800K every time. I checked here and discovered that this was not just my problem. That was both the good and bad news.

I called TiVo tech support on Tuesday and was told a fix was being worked on. I have what appears to be the latest software version, and rebooting the TiVo has had no effect on transferring this one show (1.6 gigs). However, I had no problem transferring the same program (Late Show) from Tuesday and Wednesday. So, now I'm thinking it's something to do with the video issue noted above by Kalnel.

The only good news out of all of this is that I've learned I can use the browser to avoid the slow and unreliable TiVoToGo front end. I also happened to replace my Netgear WiFi adapter with the TiVo one and have reduced typical download times for one-hour shows from an average of 2 hours 15 minutes to 1 hour and 30 minutes.

Sure would like to get that one show transferred over to burn to DVD.


----------



## Kalnel

Eduardo_b said:


> I also happened to replace my Netgear WiFi adapter with the TiVo one and have reduced typical download times for one-hour shows from an average of 2 hours 15 minutes to 1 hour and 30 minutes.


So, you're now able to get to the transfer failure point much quicker than before?  I guess we Tivo users have to take our victories where we find them.

kal


----------



## Smiling Bob

SAME HERE, folks. I have specific examples. Everybody Hates Chris (Christmas episode) and Studio 60 transferred. OK. BUT, Charlie Brown Christmas (CBS) and "Christmas Out Of the Box" (Nat'l Geographic Channel) refuse to download to my PC. They go for about 5-7 seconds, until the channel changes over to the new one, and then BLOOEY.

Hey Tivo!!!! What's the friggin problem????????


----------



## morac

Though I have no way of knowing for sure, based on the timing of TiVo's past software releases it is most likely there won't be a quick fix for this problem.

As TiVo rarely releases out of schedule updates other than to fix critical problems, realistically I wouldn't expect a fix for this until the next scheduled release which I believe would be in the Spring. TiVo considers critical problems to reboots and other system failures that prevent basic DVR functionality. Not being able to use ToGo is annoying, but doesn't break the basic DVR functionality of the box. Adding to that that it only affects 540 models and only on a channel change and that there is a work around (though not really user friendly or practical), TiVo would not consider this critical problem.

TiVo might surprise us with an earlier update, but I wouldn't get my hopes up as they still haven't sent out the promised 2006 update for the S3 boxes (and they have less than a week to do so). Remember it took them around 6 months to fix performance problems with 8.0 (which many considered a "need it now" fix).


----------



## donutsdad

Count me along with everyone else having this problem....

I have reloaded the tivo to go software a number of times but no help...this happens to every show i try to slave over to my pc.


----------



## luder

you know what would be cool.. if they implemented two hardrives


----------



## Nechevo

I'm having the same problems that many othes are. I try to transfer over a show from my TiVo onto my computer and it just stops after a few moments. These are shows that were recorded in he last half of November. Curiously, an episode I managed to transfer over before appears to still be able to transfer fine (I didn't go throguh the whole transfer but it didn't stop after a few seconds like the other shows on my TiVo are doing). 

Model: Series 2 TiVo
Wireless Adapter: TiVo Wireless G Adapter
OS: Windows XP
Cable: Shaw 
Box: connected via IR - Motorolla - DCT2224


----------



## dakslf

Does anyone with this problem have the TiVo desktop 2.3 plus upgrade? I wonder if that will help.


----------



## morac

Upgrading to desktop 2.3 plus won't fix this problem since the problem is not with TiVo Desktop, but with the TiVo software.

TiVoJerry has posted an update about the problem in the help area thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4711278&&#post4711278


----------



## jaxsure

I spoke to Tivo for the 4th time. Finally someone agreed there was a problem.
The temp solution was to credit me my next 2 months of service & if it is not fixed by then, continue to credit me until it is fixed. Personally I would rather have the functonallity working then the $6.95 per month. Thats right $6.95 per month. All you need to do to get the reduced rate, is tell Tivo you are going to cancel and go with your cable companies DVR, they will lower the monthly fee to keep you from transferring. Questions email me jaxsure at yahoo Peace


----------



## molee

For those of you who have been not been tracking this thread on the Tivo forum, you have missed out on some of the worst party-line corporate B.S. you will ever hear from "Host_Jon" and "sinanju". Since they are censoring the forum, I will post my thoughts here about Tivo; I think I've earned it after being a long-time (4+ year) user.

Let's start with the comparison to Microsoft. At least MSFT waiting until they created a couple hundred billion dollars of value before they alienated their customers. How much has Tivo made? Oh yeah, they a circling the drain, hoping to god someone acquires them. Negative subscriber trends certainly won't help in the sale process.

Now let's discuss Tivo's untimely response. They get numerous phone calls over a six week period (I myself provided several), and each time they act as though it is the first time they are aware of the problem (I won't get into the fact that it takes nearly an hour to get a live person on the phone). They host a forum on their website that they claim to monitor but only get involved when things move off topic, and then just censor the posts that point out Tivo's shortcomings. Here's a suggestion, why don't you use the forum as an interactive tool to better diagnose the problem and communicate with customers the plan of attack to resolve the issue. Leaving people uncertain and in the dark is the worst thing you can do from a customer service standpoint (talk to the airlines about this, have you ever sat in an airport and get non-answers from a gate agent?). This is basic stuff, no wonder you guys are losing money hand over fist.

Finally, I find it hilarious that Tivo's recommended work-arounds are the suggestions provided by users on the forum. It is as though they are trying to claim responsibility. Well, I hate to break it to Tivo, but the work-arounds are not 100% solutions (FYI to Tivo, I bet they didn't know this), and they were not your suggestions, so I find it insulting that you even mention them in your post. I also find it amazing that you have the nerve to apologize at this point for any inconvenience, and yet still have not offered up a timeline or efficient work-around that solves the problem. It is like the old line "I'm sorry you feel this way"; no an apology, more of an insult. After nearly two months, I can only assume that Tivo just doesn't give an F, because I know their programmers and technicians are not that lame (actually, I really don't know).

Tivo, you guys suck.


----------



## macohenks

Hi,

I'm joining in here as one of the unfortunate who can't transfer beyond 1-2 mb from my Humax Tivo to to my computer. I tried the workaround suggested by TIvo Jerry and set up a manual recording of a program previously set as a Season Pass, but still no luck. Sometimes the program tranfers in its entirety, but usually it does not.

I hope someone at Tivo is working on this issue prior to Tivo Jerry's return from CES on January 15th. I appreciate the Tivo technology quite a bit when it works- which is most of the time, by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## bchurgai

Add me to the list of transfer problems. A majority of programs will not transfer more than 1MB.


----------



## RastaD

I have had the same problem as everybody else for the past few months. I just signed up at the forum to lend another frustrated voice to this situation. 

I'd say 4 in 5 of my recordings will only transfer 1 MB or so to my computer (a small portion WILL transfer completely). This is disappointing and its making me rethink my support of Tivo. I really give props to Tivo for their fantastic interface, but dealing with this stupid problem day in and day out that was non-existent a few months ago is very annoying. Their apparent disregard or inability to fix the problem is much more troubling. 

Looking at HD in the future, it really makes me consider whether shelling out money for a Series 3 is worth it when you can get by on a motorola HD DVR cablebox, even with its terrible UI. Please Tivo, prove me wrong.


Anyway, my specs are as follows..

Tivo Series 2, ver. 8.1-01-2-540
Cable Box: GI DCT1000 series using Tivo IR channel changing (Tivo code 10006 C, 3 digits and no enter)
Wired network via Linksys USB200M


----------



## TivoJunkie43

Ditto

I have 1MB transfers, and spontaneous TIVO reboots while transferring. 

Strange thing is some of the files with channel changes transfer successfully, and others don't. 

I have an idea! Why not update (revert) to the previous update, while they workout the bugs in the latest update with the Beta testers. 

Well no on second thought that would make too much sense, and probably involve a management decision?


----------



## donutsdad

I see that there hasnt been an answer to this problem.......well...my hard drive of sci fi is filling up my 80 pertty fast....and if Tivo doesnt figure out this problem.....

its just another example of a company in dire straits doing its best to continue to alienate the only people actually paying them money for their product........when my hard drive fills up....i stop sending them checks.....after all.....its their problem.....they should be penalized monetarily for not fixing it....am i right or am i right?


----------



## MusicMama

I guess it's time to call TiVo again, since I am another one for whom TiVoJerry's workaround DOESN'T work. I did the pre-recording recording followed by the recording I wanted -- that doesn't transfer. I tried the "pause after the channel change and MRV the rest" -- that doesn't work, the whole show transfers (at least to the other 540 in the house.

This is getting really old, almost enough so that I considering trying manual video capturing with my external DVD writer and a re-writable DVD. Once I get that to work on the HD Comcast box, the Tivo is going away until the problem gets fixed. Hmm, one step closer to the Comcast DVR, too.


----------



## bugzod

Just wanted to chime in that my two 540s have the exact same problem. 

It's just sad. I seem to recall when I first got my wireless network set-up over tow years ago, there was an episode where there was a service update and all TTG functionality crapped out. I also remember they put out a patch within one or two days that fixed things when you forced a connection. Why then and not now? Why bother asking? They obviously don't care. How could a fix be so mind-blowingly difficult?

Venting. Anyone else with luck for waiving the monthly fee until the problem is fixed? 

Once again, it's just sad.


----------



## Sethb

I'm having it with my 540 too. I bought my wife a video iPod for Xmas, and now she can't transfer any of her shows to it to watch, due to this stupid bug. I hope TiVo gets it fixed soon, as this is rather embarassing.


----------



## CuriousMark

MusicMama said:


> I guess it's time to call TiVo again, since I am another one for whom TiVoJerry's workaround DOESN'T work. I did the pre-recording recording followed by the recording I wanted -- that doesn't transfer. I tried the "pause after the channel change and MRV the rest" -- that doesn't work, the whole show transfers (at least to the other 540 in the house.


On the second TiVo you have to transfer from the pause point. It sounds like you aren't doing that.


----------



## MusicMama

CuriousMark said:


> On the second TiVo you have to transfer from the pause point. It sounds like you aren't doing that.


The option to transfer from the pause point doesn't show up for me. Of course, my 2nd Tivo is another 540 and it has the same problems of not transferring at least some shows. Is that perhaps another problem? Or am I not doing something correctly?


----------



## jrath

Same problem. Bought an iPod video for the express purpose of transferring Tivo shows. I am VERY frustrated. This has been going on for several months now. They force a buggy update on us that I would gladly have done without and then give us no way to revert to the version that actually worked. Now, months later, they can't even give us a timeframe of when a fix might possibly be available. It's BS. We need a commitment from TIVO on WHEN this will be fixed, and it needs to be SOON.


----------



## jaxsure

This is a exceprt of the email I sent to Tom Rogers:

Mr. Rogers,

As you are aware, since the Fall update the Tivo to go feature which transfers from The Tivo box to the desktop has not function properly.

I has attached links to two user forums that discuss the problems

(Unable to post links on the boards

Since level one seems to be unaware of the problem each time I call and level two supports keeps giving me the "blow off" answer, I was hoping you could assist.

Sorry to say, but it seems as if the support just wants to get you off the phone as soon as possible.

Any information would be helpful

Respectfully Submitted,

Loyal Tivo Series 2 Customer


----------



## blibman

Same problem here, will try the workarounds. I have transferred it from a 540 to a 240 completely and the transfer from 240 to the PC did not work. I am going to try the "from paused" point.

Any better info in the other thread? I don't have time to read it right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Rushingjs

Yup... just got a 540... successfully transfered before I restarted to get the new fall 2006 update and now it wont even transfer 256k. In TiVo desktop it says the "Transfer was Interrupted" and on the Tivo (whenever i want to take a video from my computer onto my Tivo" it just adds the transfer of the video file to the To Do List. But never even starts transfering, just says "This program will be transfered after all previously scheduled programs have been recorded"... 

Bummer Dude.


----------



## ccooperev

Considering the run around the Mac users got on TTGo I'm speculating that Hollywood was forcing TIVO to tighten down the transfer functions and got a little carried away.


----------



## sshedlock

I am having the same problem.

Tivo software version: 8.1.01.2.540

Cannot copy past one meg using TivoToGo, the web interface, or TivoPlayList. had no issues about 3 months ago.


----------



## mattmainster

This is soo frustrating. The sole purpose of my getting a TiVo was to transfer video to my Mac, and to my new Treo 680. I guess I am having the same problem as the rest. Transfers are stopping a few minutes in due to the channel change. I would love an update on this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Kerig3

I *just* purchased and hooked up a Tivo-branded wireless adapter, and then discovered this problem for myself firsthand. ARGGGGG!!!

Has Tivo addressed this at all yet? I couldn't find anything on the Tivo forums.

Are there any _reasonable_ work-arounds?


----------



## greg_burns

Kerig3 said:


> Has Tivo addressed this at all yet?


They've acknowledged it. But no fix yet.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4711278#post4711278



> I couldn't find anything on the Tivo forums.


http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10281514&returnExpertiseCode



> Are there any _reasonable_ work-arounds?


Do you have a second TiVo? You can do the transfer from paused point trick.


----------



## Kerig3

Thanks for the links and information!



greg_burns said:


> Do you have a second TiVo? You can do the transfer from paused point trick.


I do have another 2 Tivo's, but could only afford the one wireless adapter, which seem to cost more than that Tivo boxes themselves these days!


Thanks again!


----------



## greg_burns

Kerig3 said:


> could only afford the one wireless adapter, which seem to cost more than that Tivo boxes themselves these days!


What's up with that? I saw the Tivo Wireless adapter at bestbuy the other day for $99! I'll have to recheck that, because online it not that bad.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7384314&st=tivo+wireless&type=product&id=1122654250546

I've gotten two using Tivo reward points. :up: 
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-rewards/prizes/prizedetails.do?prize.id=RP043

A bought a third for a friend from Tivo.com store, could have swore I only paid $49 when first came out though.  
http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


----------



## Kerig3

greg_burns said:


> A bought a third for a friend from Tivo.com store, could have swore I only paid $49 when first came out though.
> http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


Mine cost $50, but considering transfers aren't working right, which is the only reason I bothered to buy it in the first place (not to listen to Live365 via my TV), it feels like I just threw that money away. Now I just have to sit and wait for things to happen beyond my control...and this experience is leaving a bad taste on my _usually_ Tivo-sweetened tongue


----------



## greg_burns

But using networking for MRV is cool! Plus you could use the transfer from paused point trick as a (PITA) work around.


----------



## efilippi

No solution to this problem yet? I just tried to transfer an HBO movie and it failed after 1mb, right at the point of channel change. I then tried transferring a 30 minute sitcom and it transferred flawlessly. 

Some of these threads are so long and started so long ago that I am wondering if a solution had been found and it's here somewhere but I just can't fiind it?


----------



## greg_burns

efilippi said:


> No solution to this problem yet?


Probably not until next update is released. No news there.


----------



## juanian

I had a similar (but not quite the same) problem with a show I 'clipped' using MRV. I had a program that was an hour long, but I only wanted to download the last half-hour using TiVoToGo. So, I played the show and paused it in the middle. Then, on a second TiVo, I transfered the show, starting at the paused point. (The transfer was successful, and the 1/2 hour snippet played fine.) But, when I tried to download the snippet using TiVoToGo, it only created a small file (12,288 bytes). Oddly, I could transfer the snipped show back to the original TiVo, and the full 1/2 hour transfered (and was playable).

Experimenting, I found that the only way to get the snipped show to download (via TiVoToGo) was to transfer the clipped show and additionally clip both the start and end of the show. (Clipping the end of the show can be accomplished by stopping the transfer before it completes.) Go figure?!?

Is this problem directly related? Who knows! What was the 'magical' element in the snippet that prevented it from being transfered using TiVoToGo,

(Since I had deleted the original 1-hour program after extracting the 1/2 hour I needed, I couldn't go back to the original. Also, I had tried the TiVo web interface and Galleon to download the file, and both produced the 12K file. And last, I had successfully transfered the entire hour show using TiVoToGo (but I deleted it from my hard drive before I transfered the snippet).)

The only other problem I have had was an occasional recorded program that says "Error playing a recording/The TiVo DVR was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel." Since I use the A/V inputs from a cable box, there is always a video signal (including the cable box banner when the channels change from teh IR blaster). Plus, the show immediately before (and after) the 'failed' recording (on the same channel, not that that would make a difference to the TiVo) successfully recorded, so the problem wasn't the cable box video signal. (*EDIT*: The 'video signal' problem described in this paragraph was with a show recorded with 7.3.1, and still has the problem under 8.1; also, the file size displayed (.84 GB) is consistent with a fully recorded show (1:08 at Basic); if I manually cause no video to be supplied, I don't get this error, and I get a substantially smaller file size.)


----------



## TivoJunkie43

efilippi said:


> No solution to this problem yet? I just tried to transfer an HBO movie and it failed after 1mb, right at the point of channel change. I then tried transferring a 30 minute sitcom and it transferred flawlessly.
> 
> Some of these threads are so long and started so long ago that I am wondering if a solution had been found and it's here somewhere but I just can't fiind it?


I've wondering where the solution is as well...

This transfer (ttg) problem has been affecting series 540 boxes, since the fall update, and although TIVO said they were working on a fix... if you search this forum you'll find that TVIO is working on many fixes.

When is the next regular TIVO update, March?

One work around to this problem is to make sure the channel is changed before your program is ready to record. i.e. Manually record a 5 min. program on the same channel, 5 min. prior to your program comes on. It works, but it makes recording a chore.


----------



## jaxsure

I just throught everyone shoudl know, that within hours of emailing Mr. Rogers & posting my message on this thread I was contacted by his office. They knew of an issue but not the severity nor the impact of the entire community. Mr Roger's office seemed genuinely sincere in there attempt to assist.

Jax


----------



## LunaC

It appears this problem has been going on a long time and apparently TIVO has not corrected it. It is now around the end of Jan 2007 and I have the exact same problem which I posted under another thread in the Help forum
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337722
I can transfer all but two files which only partially transfer (one of them transfers 3 MB and another transfers 10MB) then they stop and say file completed. Although I have not tried to transfer ALL of my files, the other 8 I transfered worked fine.
WHEN is TIVO going to fix this problem?? It definitely has to be a TIVO software problem which I never had before.
LunaC


----------



## dcumminsusa

This is very frustrating! This is one of the features that TiVo is advertising and they've broken it. It's one of their best feature IMO.

I would be more frustrated if I had paid for the added functionality of TivoToGo Plus and then couldn't x-fer my programs to my iPod or PSP. I'm sad to say this makes me hesitant to recommend TiVo to a few of my friends. With the current promotions going on, I have two friends who *really* are interested in purchasing a TiVo. It's the ability to x-fer/watch your recorded shows on a PC that appeals to them most. However with TiVo's silence on the matter I can't tell them in good consciousness that TiVo is fixing the problem.

Give us an update either in the TiVo Community Forums, via the email newsletters, or the system message pushed to the TiVo units themselves.

I just recently got a 2nd TV and was considering a 2nd TiVo for myself, but now I'm hesitant. I travel frequently for work and use this feature to download and watch my recorded shows in my hotel room.


----------



## pdgraham

I've had some transfer issues with wireless.. I believe they are the same issues the other here are speaking of.. but I'm not 100% sure..

Anyway.. as a work around.. I hooked my laptop (by way or a router/Switch) directly to the Ethernet connector on the Tivo.. and I've have transferred about 17GB of data off my series 2 Tivo in the last 3+ hours.. with no transfer glitches at all...

I never have any problem with Tivo accessing the Tivo service on my wireless network.. just problems during data transfer from Tivo to PC over wireless.. Is this the same symptom everyone else is seeing?

It's strange that it only happens in wireless...


----------



## efilippi

pdgraham said:


> It's strange that it only happens in wireless...


Do we know that for a fact? I've not tested it by connecting directly but if that works it would certainly be an effective short term solution.


----------



## dcumminsusa

It shouldn't be a wireless or wired issue. I was using a Linksys WUSB11 adapter (802.11b) for the longest time. I was given TiVo's own 802.11g adapter for Christmas and now I get to 1mb a lot quicker.

Everything I had saved that was recorded prior to Thanksgiving will transfer fine with no issues. Everything recorded since will not transfer past 1mb. If I remember correctly this was about the time I got my last update from TiVo.

I have had no issues transfering home movies from my PC to my TiVo or access my music or photos.


----------



## pdgraham

efilippi said:


> Do we know that for a fact? I've not tested it by connecting directly but if that works it would certainly be an effective short term solution.


I just transferred 21gb without a hitch through the Ethernet port.. from my Series 2 Tivo 649 ver 8.1...

I honestly don't understand enough about this problem to make an accurate diagnosis.. 

I just got this Tivo 2 weeks ago..

If everything worked OK up until thanksgiving,, then it sure sounds like like a software update hozed it...


----------



## LunaC

Have you guys been following the other thread on the same issue...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4807967#post4807967

Also, have you read the official tivo acknowledgement and announcement about this problem?
http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...nchor=undefined

This is the first I have heard about the possibility of a wireless related problem but I don't know. I would be interested in others experience on using direct connection.
However, since the problem only exist where there were channel changes near the time of recording, you might be able to transfer many files either way without a problem until you run into a file with the video/audio glitch. I would like to hear from someone who can confirm that a specific file will not transfer under the wireless connection but that same file will in fact transfer completely when connected with wire.
Also, I think it has already been established that the file does not have to be recorded SINCE 8.1 conversion. All of the files I am having a problem with are pre-8.1. but I did not have the problem until the 8.1 conversion.
LunaC


----------



## efilippi

the link to a Tivo explanation doesn't work.


----------



## greg_burns

efilippi said:


> the link to a Tivo explanation doesn't work.


http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-f852-4406-b3be-fb4a0eecf297&anchor=undefined


----------



## efilippi

That works fine, thank you.


----------



## Proudleftie

Hey, everyone, I think I stumbled across a workaround on this issue. I had noticed that my transfers of The Daily Show always failed, but the Colbert Report never failed. The reason was made clear in this thread; that it was the channel change. Sure enough, the failed file always stopped at the channel change. 

The other night, while I was searching this forum shortly before 11pm, my Tivo was on and I had about 10 minutes in the buffer. The Tivo changed channels to record the Daily Show and I watched the buffered show to completion, then watched TDS thinking I wouldn't be able to view it on my laptop the next day.

However, lo and behold, the next morning, it was in fact on my laptop. Yesterday, I didn't buffer and TDS failed again. Last night, before I went to bed, I hit pause to create a buffer, and this morning I had TDS on my laptop complete.

This could be a coincidence, but so far it's worked twice.

Try it and let me know if it works.

Good luck!


----------



## CuriousMark

Proudleftie said:


> The other night, while I was searching this forum shortly before 11pm, my Tivo was on and I had about 10 minutes in the buffer. The Tivo changed channels to record the Daily Show and I watched the buffered show to completion, then watched TDS thinking I wouldn't be able to view it on my laptop the next day.
> 
> However, lo and behold, the next morning, it was in fact on my laptop. Yesterday, I didn't buffer and TDS failed again. Last night, before I went to bed, I hit pause to create a buffer, and this morning I had TDS on my laptop complete.


Did you hit pause in live TV or the pre-recorded show during playback? Did you pause before or after the channel change? Did you change channels to Comedy Central manually, or did you let TiVo do it?

Perhaps you could post this as a recipe that clearly says when to do what and where to do it. That way others can try the same thing you did without getting other combinations that won't actually work. This would be a good thing to pass on if it can be written up as a recipe.

CuriousMark


----------



## ZZip

I'm affected too, and I am NOT using wireless. 

I got the 8.1-01-2-540 update at the end of November. The strange thing is that I had transfered programs successfully since then. I did not notice a problem until this week, when I tried to transfer 5 programs with Galleon, 3 of them succeeded and the other two failed. But since then I cannot seem to transfer anything without it failing.

Figures. I just got a much larger hard drive in my PC to store more shows at once and software that can manipulate the shows better, and I can't use them. It's aggrivating. I might just start using MythTV or something to record programs I intend to save.

I have worked at small to midsized software companies, so I am a bit sympathetic to all the prep work and testing that needs to go into a software release, so I understand why it might take months to roll out a fix release.... but-- they really should have built a way to rollback to a previous release when something like this happens. I do fault them for that.


----------



## ZZip

Hmm, so if I read the Tivo notification properly, if I disconnect the TiVO from my cable box and connect it to my cable directly, the problem might go away for newly recorded shows?

I'll lose the digital cable channels, but I don't record from them that often anyway.

It's a shame that all the work-arounds will only fix the problem for new recordings, I have a bunch of shows sitting on the Tivo that I can't transfer off.


----------



## ericnla

Same problem here with TTG uploads to PC. Half-hour shows have been transfering OK; longer than that and I only get 1MG. 

The workarounds sound cumbersome or impractical. 

Help us out here Tivo.


----------



## Proudleftie

CuriousMark said:


> Did you hit pause in live TV or the pre-recorded show during playback? Did you pause before or after the channel change? Did you change channels to Comedy Central manually, or did you let TiVo do it?
> 
> Perhaps you could post this as a recipe that clearly says when to do what and where to do it. That way others can try the same thing you did without getting other combinations that won't actually work. This would be a good thing to pass on if it can be written up as a recipe.
> 
> CuriousMark


Sorry for the confusion; I'll try to be more clear. I let the Tivo do everything it usually did, no manual channel changing. It was set to record The Daily Show on Comedy Central at 11pm. The Tivo was on a different channel, NBC. I simply hit "pause" around 10:30. After 30 minutes, the buffer fills up and the paused show resumes playing. Therefore, the channel change and recording at 11pm happen while the buffered program was still playing. That's it.

For whatever reason, any show I record that involves a channel change will transfer for me if I paused live tv prior to the channel change. Without the pause, the transfer fails and I have a 2 to 3 second clip that ends at the channel change.

I hope this is more clear for you.


----------



## CuriousMark

Proudleftie said:


> For whatever reason, any show I record that involves a channel change will transfer for me if I paused live tv prior to the channel change. Without the pause, the transfer fails and I have a 2 to 3 second clip that ends at the channel change.


Thanks, I will add that to my list of workarounds and see if it helps other people too.

Mark


----------



## LunaC

Since the problem centers around the channel change, I have to wonder why the Tivo begins recording before it changes the channel to the channel that is programed to be recorded.
It sounds like an obvious question, but why doesn't Tivo begin recording AFTER it puts itself on the proper channel? DUH!
This is LunaC!

I know... you are going to tell me Tivo is constantly recording in the buffer. But the buffer portion that is not on the channel I programed should not be on the saved recording. Clear and simple.


----------



## pipakin

LunaC said:


> Since the problem centers around the channel change, I have to wonder why the Tivo begins recording before it changes the channel to the channel that is programed to be recorded.
> It sounds like an obvious question, but why doesn't Tivo begin recording AFTER it puts itself on the proper channel? DUH!
> This is LunaC!
> 
> I know... you are going to tell me Tivo is constantly recording in the buffer. But the buffer portion that is not on the channel I programed should not be on the saved recording. Clear and simple.


You know, I'd been thinking about adding grabbing from the tivo functionality to TiVo.Net, and now I'm conviced I should. If you view the video details that the tivo spits out for a file, it shows both the details of the program you recorded AND the details for the program that was on prior to the channel change as well as the offset at whcih the change occured. It should be fairly doable to request the file from the tivo starting at that offset instead of the beginning (and I'm not sure why TiVo hasn't done this except for the fact that it can be REALLY tough to get a software change pushed through the inevitable red tape, no matter how critical that update might be).


----------



## LunaC

pipakin said:


> You know, I'd been thinking about adding grabbing from the tivo functionality to TiVo.Net, and now I'm conviced I should.


Could you explain that a little more please?


----------



## pipakin

LunaC said:


> Could you explain that a little more please?


It's a program I wrote that streams video to the tivo. I've been thinking about adding the ability to get videos from the tivo as well (since it's fairly easy to do).

The other thing I was getting at was that the tivo knows when the channel change occured. If you want a headache, you can delve into the data your tivo gives off by connecting manually and requesting the listing XML. If you follow one of the TiVoVideoDetails urls, you'll end up at some XML that looks like it was written by a drunken monkey. In that XML is an element "vActualShowing" which contains the details for all the programs that are contained within the recording (even if it's only a secod or two). If you were to start the request from the TiVO at the point the program actually started (which you could deduce from the vActualShowing element), you could get around this whole problem.


----------



## ZZip

pipakin said:


> You know, I'd been thinking about adding grabbing from the tivo functionality to TiVo Net, and now I'm conviced I should. If you view the video details that the tivo spits out for a file, it shows both the details of the program you recorded AND the details for the program that was on prior to the channel change as well as the offset at whcih the change occured. It should be fairly doable to request the file from the tivo starting at that offset instead of the beginning (and I'm not sure why TiVo hasn't done this except for the fact that it can be REALLY tough to get a software change pushed through the inevitable red tape, no matter how critical that update might be).


If I was to guess, I'd say that if your tivo is plugged into a cable-box, it may take a couple of seconds between the time the Tivo tells the box to change channels, and the box actually does. The Tivo may not know exactly when the change occured.

From the writeup on the Tivo site, it sounds like this bug usually occurs when people use a cablebox rather than the Tivo's internal tuner.


----------



## pipakin

ZZip said:


> If I was to guess, I'd say that if your tivo is plugged into a cable-box, it may take a couple of seconds between the time the Tivo tells the box to change channels, and the box actually does. The Tivo may not know exactly when the change occured.
> 
> From the writeup on the Tivo site, it sounds like this bug usually occurs when people use a cablebox rather than the Tivo's internal tuner.


*shrug* When looking at the data for my recordings, I can see the other program in there. I dunno, just a thought. Even a configurable "skip this many seconds of the file" could be useful.


----------



## rezs2jen

i cant believe this hasnt been resolved yet. quite frustrating...


----------



## efilippi

Yes. I guess the fact is now that tivo to go is no longer a feature of the tivo service?


----------



## ZZip

So when they fix this problem, will the fix be in the way the Tivo changes channels or the way Tivo2go decides to cut off a file transfer?

The reason I ask is because if it's the former, then the programs I'm waiting to transfer may never be transferable, so there would be no point in keeping them on my Tivo.


----------



## CuriousMark

ZZip said:


> So when they fix this problem, will the fix be in the way the Tivo changes channels or the way Tivo2go decides to cut off a file transfer?
> 
> The reason I ask is because if it's the former, then the programs I'm waiting to transfer may never be transferable, so there would be no point in keeping them on my Tivo.


That is the $64,000 question.
There was a report by a poster that he was told by a support agent that his old files would be transferable. Personally, I am not sure I would trust what a CSR says, they aren't trained to that level of detail, and he may have been telling the customer what he thought the customer wanted to hear.

Let's hope that TiVo is making the transfer software so robust that it handles any kind of glitch as well as playing it on the TiVo itself does. If they do that, your old files will transfer.

If anyone knows for sure, please let us know.

CuriousMark


----------



## cl526

CuriousMark said:


> That is the $64,000 question.
> There was a report by a poster that he was told by a support agent that his old files would be transferable. Personally, I am not sure I would trust what a CSR says, they aren't trained to that level of detail, and he may have been telling the customer what he thought the customer wanted to hear.
> 
> Let's hope that TiVo is making the transfer software so robust that it handles any kind of glitch as well as playing it on the TiVo itself does. If they do that, your old files will transfer.
> 
> If anyone knows for sure, please let us know.
> 
> CuriousMark


CuriousMark - on another thread in the Tivo forums you mentioned to check the underground and there was a solution? Other than the workarounds of pausing, changing the channel early, etc.. .is there a real fix? SW upgrade? I got this stupid wireless nic for my tivo for xmas and it's been worthless... i'm not up at 5am or 11pm to change the channel for my shows!


----------



## CuriousMark

cl526 said:


> CuriousMark - on another thread in the Tivo forums you mentioned to check the underground and there was a solution? Other than the workarounds of pausing, changing the channel early, etc.. .is there a real fix? SW upgrade? I got this stupid wireless nic for my tivo for xmas and it's been worthless... i'm not up at 5am or 11pm to change the channel for my shows!


I don't remember sending anyone there for this issue. Maybe something similar in a thread on this issue though. Many people post off topic over there.

There will be a software update. TiVo will release it when they are good and ready. Your guess when that will be is as good as mine.

There was one person who said that if he paused the live buffer during the channel change, he could make it work, but no one else chimed in and said it worked for them, so I am still wondering if it is a valid workaround.

Why don't you use a 5 minute throw away recording on the same channel that ends when your desired show starts? Just use record by time or channel to set it up and let it do the work for you.


----------



## LunaC

ZZip said:


> So when they fix this problem, will the fix be in the way the Tivo changes channels or the way Tivo2go decides to cut off a file transfer?
> 
> The reason I ask is because if it's the former, then the programs I'm waiting to transfer may never be transferable, so there would be no point in keeping them on my Tivo.


After the bug fix, if I am still unable to transfer my old files then as far as I am concerned they haven't fixed the problem.


----------



## efilippi

They still claim "Tivo to Go" as a selling point on their website. Shouldn't they drop that claim?


----------



## CuriousMark

efilippi said:


> They still claim "Tivo to Go" as a selling point on their website. Shouldn't they drop that claim?


Since they are now only selling Dual Tuner TiVos and no longer selling the single tuner models that are subject to this problem, there is no need to drop it.

Since they are selling series 3's without any TiVo ToGo capability at all right now, they probably should drop it until the update comes out that adds TTG to the series 3. If that update comes out soon, then the selling point is still good, if a bit premature.

So your observation may be valid, but for the wrong reason.

CuriousMark


----------



## Eduardo_b

CuriousMark said:


> Why don't you use a 5 minute throw away recording on the same channel that ends when your desired show starts? Just use record by time or channel to set it up and let it do the work for you.


So this can be set up for season pass? If so, how?

I'm having intermittent issues with this -- fine for a week or two, and then a problem, then fine again, then a problem and so on. All are season passes.


----------



## CuriousMark

Eduardo_b said:


> So this can be set up for season pass? If so, how?
> 
> I'm having intermittent issues with this -- fine for a week or two, and then a problem, then fine again, then a problem and so on. All are season passes.


Use record by time or channel. Set it up as a repeating recording, weekly or daily as appropriate. It isn't really a season pass, but I believe you will be able to see it and prioritize it in the season pass manager.

No one else has reported this issue as being intermittent. For most it always fails if the channel changed. Maybe you do something different when it works that will help others out if you can figure out what it is and post it.

Mark


----------



## Eduardo_b

CuriousMark said:


> No one else has reported this issue as being intermittent. For most it always fails if the channel changed. Maybe you do something different when it works that will help others out if you can figure out what it is and post it.
> 
> Mark


Well, maybe it's not intermittent after all. I'll try and keep track of the channel changes and see if there's a pattern I didn't pick up on. I'm not doing anything other than setting season passes as needed and deleting when no longer needed.


----------



## Quincy56

Anyone heard any update on this problem?

Any other way to transfer the files from the TiVo to my computer?


----------



## TivoJunkie43

Quincy56 said:


> Anyone heard any update on this problem?
> 
> Any other way to transfer the files from the TiVo to my computer?


I thought about purchasing a second box, so I could transfer them from a paused point after the channel change, but I'm not going to upgrade my equipment when the equipment I own isn't being properly supported.

This has been going on so long now, I'm deleting some shows I was hoping to transfer. I'm also using the work around to record 5 min. throw away programs so the channel doesn't have to change at the beginning of the program, but this manual recording takes all the fun out of Tivo. Too bad the new "pause" workaround...can't keep the unit constantly paused when not in use.

I'm trying to be patient, but I had 3 movies record last night and I didn't have the time or patients to set-up the accompanying manual - throwaway - recordings, so now I'm mad at myself as much as I am at Tivo


----------



## ZZip

One way that you might be able to workaround this problem now is if you are using your Tivo with a cablebox, stop using the cable box and run cable straight to your Tivo, (and change the setting on the Tivo to tell it to use it's own tuner).

I haven't tried this myself but I plan to as soon as I get a splitter. According to the support Doc on Tivo, it sounds like the problem usually occurs when a cablebox is used. The downside is I won't be able to record the Digital (or Pay) channels.


----------



## Eduardo_b

ZZip said:


> One way that you might be able to workaround this problem now is if you are using your Tivo with a cablebox, stop using the cable box and run cable straight to your Tivo, (and change the setting on the Tivo to tell it to use it's own tuner).
> 
> I haven't tried this myself but I plan to as soon as I get a splitter. According to the support Doc on Tivo, it sounds like the problem usually occurs when a cablebox is used. The downside is I won't be able to record the Digital (or Pay) channels.


Would changing the cable box manually to the channel to be recorded work? My impression was that it's the cable box changing channels that causes the problem.


----------



## azores

TivoJunkie43 said:


> ...I'm not going to upgrade my equipment when the equipment I own isn't being properly supported.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm trying to be patient, but I had 3 movies record last night and I didn't have the time or patients to set-up the accompanying manual - throwaway - recordings, so now I'm mad at myself as much as I am at Tivo


Like TivoJunkie43 expounds, while all these workarounds are great and much appreciated I'm sure, they tend to ignore the real issue of what is going on here, which is the jaw-dropping level of indifference of Tivo to a problem that has been hamstringing thousands of loyal users for what is going on FOUR MONTHS now. I mean, a company of this size should have the manpower means to solve this within a week or so, right?

While I definitely read the outrage in these posts, I guess at this point I would expect to see that outrage meter hitting critical mass and I'm not seeing it. Please don't let a company to whom you are paying/have paid subscription $ to reduce us to the point where we're jerry-rigging their product just so it works right!


----------



## CuriousMark

Eduardo_b said:


> Would changing the cable box manually to the channel to be recorded work? My impression was that it's the cable box changing channels that causes the problem.


Yes it will. Keep in mind the channel change doesn't cause it. it's more like it triggers the problem in your TiVo's software. Some cable boxes can be trained to do a channel change on a schedule. That might be an additional workaround for you if your box can do that.

As is posted above, you could also try using your TiVo without the cable box for a while, only tuning analog channels, as another workaround. I don't know if that helps or not.

CuriousMark


----------



## CuriousMark

azores said:


> While I definitely read the outrage in these posts, I guess at this point I would expect to see that outrage meter hitting critical mass and I'm not seeing it. Please don't let a company to whom you are paying/have paid subscription $ to reduce us to the point where we're jerry-rigging their product just so it works right!


Have you called to get an adjustment to your monthly payment?


----------



## Eduardo_b

CuriousMark said:


> Yes it will. Keep in mind the channel change doesn't cause it. it's more like it triggers the problem in your TiVo's software. Some cable boxes can be trained to do a channel change on a schedule. That might be an additional workaround for you if your box can do that.
> 
> As is posted above, you could also try using your TiVo without the cable box for a while, only tuning analog channels, as another workaround. I don't know if that helps or not.
> 
> CuriousMark


So, I would have to reprogram the TiVo if I connect it directly to the cable rather than going through the cable box I pay for each month? Currently, everything I record is from non-digital, non-pay channels -- networks and basic cable.


----------



## CuriousMark

Eduardo_b said:


> So, I would have to reprogram the TiVo if I connect it directly to the cable rather than going through the cable box I pay for each month? Currently, everything I record is from non-digital, non-pay channels -- networks and basic cable.


If you are asking if you would have to repeat guided setup, I am not sure. The newest software versions let you make some changes without repeating everything in guided setup, but I don't know if this is one of them or not. Don't do this if you still want to use your cable box. It is just something to try to see if it works better for you until things get fixed. If you aren't comfortable doing it, then don't.

CuriousMark


----------



## RojCowles

Hi All,

Sorry for jumping in late but I just noticed what sounds like the same problem in my setup.

The Bedroom Tivo (540 series Tivo branded, upgraded to 250Gb drive) records "Psych". Of the three currently recorded episodes I can only transfer 1 episode successfully to my PC, the other 2 download 745Kb and then stop using Tivo Desktop 2.2 or by direct connection to the embedded web server using Firefox 2.0. No problems so far on the LivingRoom Tivo (130 series AT&T branded Tivo, also 250Gb) but if we transfer the affected episodes from the Bedroom Tivo to the LivingRoom Tivo using MRV I still can't transfer these episodes to the PC using TivoToGo, well no more than the first 745K. Needless to say the episodes play fine on the LivingRoom Tivo after transferring.

Is this a fair description of what other people are seeing and have any Tivo employed forum regulars gotten involved, other than the CSRs that people have called already ?

From what I've read so far this appears to be a bug introduced in the Fall 2006 Update and theres no immediate patch in the offing.

Apologies if this is answered elsewhere but theres an active 2 1/2 year old with me bent on stopping me reading this thread start to finish 

--
Roj


----------



## greg_burns

RojCowles said:


> ...but if we transfer the affected episodes from the Bedroom Tivo to the LivingRoom Tivo using MRV I still can't transfer these episodes to the PC using TivoToGo, well no more than the first 745K.


Since you have a second Tivo you can transfer to, you can try this work around...

http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-f852-4406-b3be-fb4a0eecf297&anchor=undefined


> If you have a second TiVo DVR, play the program past the first few seconds, press the Pause button on your remote, and then exit the program. Go to the second TiVo DVR and use Multi-Room Viewing to transfer the program to this DVR from the Pause point. (Go to Getting Started with Multi-Room Viewing for more information.) After the program is transferred to the second DVR, you can use TiVoToGo to transfer it to the PC.


----------



## RojCowles

Many thanks, I'll give this a shot.



greg_burns said:


> Since you have a second Tivo you can transfer to, you can try this work around...
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-f852-4406-b3be-fb4a0eecf297&anchor=undefined


----------



## Eduardo_b

CuriousMark said:


> If you are asking if you would have to repeat guided setup, I am not sure. The newest software versions let you make some changes without repeating everything in guided setup, but I don't know if this is one of them or not. Don't do this if you still want to use your cable box. It is just something to try to see if it works better for you until things get fixed. If you aren't comfortable doing it, then don't.
> 
> CuriousMark


After not being able to transfer two shows in two days, I decided to run the TiVo directly to the cable connection, bypassing the box. Transfer problems, after two more days, have gone away. Wonderful, but what the hell is the problem with TiVo as a company? They issued a software update that's obviously flawed, and four months later they have failed to fix it. They make Microsoft look good.

/edit
It turns out that TiVo doesn't change channels even though all the channels I'm recording from are listed as available, although I'm not using the cable box. I've checked the settings and don't see what the problem is. How do I get TiVo to change channels without a cable box.


----------



## pipakin

Ok, so I've got this program I threw together on my lunchbreak. I thought it might be worth at least trying. It will force the download to continue until a specified file size is reached. I don't know if it will work. I don't know if it will make the TiVo go BOOM. However, if someone is brave (and has the neccesary basic technical skill) and has a TiVo that has this problem, give this a shot:

Find the url/file size of the file you want by manually going to the TiVo's XML. - 


Code:


https://<tivo address>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F

(username : tivo, password : your mak)

follow the Url for the series you want in the XML that is returned. That should be one of the <Item> tags that in the XML. Look for the <Url> tag in the <Content> tag in the <Links> tag.

Then get the following info for the show you want from that XML:

SourceSize - write this down
Links/Content/URL - write this down

Then use this program on the command line like so:

ForceDownload url size mak

and see what happens. Like I said, no promises, and use at your own risk, but it might download the whole file (It will spit out what it downloads to "download.tivo").

If you try it, good luck, and let me know what happens.


----------



## morac

I don't think that will work as the TiVo sends a reset to close the connection when it thinks the transfer is finished. I'm not sure what your software does, but if it ignores the close, then the connection will just get stuck open. The TiVo won't transfer any more because as far as it knows there isn't anything more left to transfer.


----------



## pipakin

morac said:


> I don't think that will work as the TiVo sends a reset to close the connection when it thinks the transfer is finished. I'm not sure what your software does, but if it ignores the close, then the connection will just get stuck open. The TiVo won't transfer any more because as far as it knows there isn't anything more left to transfer.


Nope, it closes the connection, then requests a new one, starting at the same byte offset. It may not work at all, it was just an experiment.


----------



## KainX

I've been having this problem for months and finally decided to see if the TiVo Community had anything to say on the subject.

Yikes.

Fortunately I'm a programmer, so I'm going to give this a try on some of the programs I've been unable to transfer to date. I'll let you know how it goes.

FWIW, as I was reading this thread, H_T_T_P byte ranges came to my mind as well. So here's hoping....

It's a darn shame TiVo insists on using SSL; being able to sniff the transfers would be quite useful IMHO.

_PS: Sorry for the _'s in the above acronym, but apparently the forum software is not smart enough to distinguish acronym use from URL use. :down: _


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> I've been having this problem for months and finally decided to see if the TiVo Community had anything to say on the subject.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Fortunately I'm a programmer, so I'm going to give this a try on some of the programs I've been unable to transfer to date. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> FWIW, as I was reading this thread, H_T_T_P byte ranges came to my mind as well. So here's hoping....
> 
> It's a darn shame TiVo insists on using SSL; being able to sniff the transfers would be quite useful IMHO.
> 
> _PS: Sorry for the _'s in the above acronym, but apparently the forum software is not smart enough to distinguish acronym use from URL use. :down: _


hence the proggie I threw together. My TiVo won't break, so I can't test it.


----------



## KainX

pipakin said:


> hence the proggie I threw together. My TiVo won't break, so I can't test it.


Unfortunately I don't have the dot-N-E-T framework your program requires, and I don't have enough free disk space apparently to install it.

Looks like I'm going to have to reinstall to try it out. Any chance you'd be willing to share the details of your algorithm? I might be able to put something together myself.

_Would you believe this silly thing won't even let me type . with the N-E-T word after it? Geez!_


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the dot-N-E-T framework your program requires, and I don't have enough free disk space apparently to install it.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to reinstall to try it out. Any chance you'd be willing to share the details of your algorithm? I might be able to put something together myself.
> 
> _Would you believe this silly thing won't even let me type . with the N-E-T word after it? Geez!_


I'll have to grab the code off my work computer. I'll post it here in a minute. Trying to sqeeze out version 0.9.5a of TiVo.Net right now...


----------



## KainX

pipakin said:


> I'll have to grab the code off my work computer. I'll post it here in a minute. Trying to sqeeze out version 0.9.5a of TiVo.N*t right now...


Well, I was able to free up some space by disabling hibernation support (which I haven't used in millenia), so I'm installing .N3T now. I'll let you know how it goes.

I'm still curious to see the code, though, so if you don't mind posting it, that'd be great.


----------



## greg_burns

KainX said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the dot-N-E-T framework your program requires, and I don't have enough free disk space apparently to install it.


You don't have enough space for .NET framework, yet you want to transfer .tivo files to your computer?


----------



## KainX

greg_burns said:


> You don't have enough space for .N3T framework, yet you want to transfer .tivo files to your computer?


It's called "Network Drive." 

Just because I don't have much disk space dedicated to Windows doesn't mean I don't have large drives shared from other systems and mounted on my Windows system.


----------



## KainX

Okay, so I tried ForceDownload. The XML file gave me a regular non-SSL URL, but when I tried that one, I got:



Code:


Exception The remote server returned an error: (400) Bad Request.:   at System.N3t.WebClient.OpenRead(Uri address)
   at System.N3t.WebClient.OpenRead(String address)
   at ForceDownload.Program.Main(String[] args)
Transfer interrupted at 0 bytes. Continuing...

Continued in the next post due to forum software restrictions on <5 post posters.


----------



## KainX

So then I tried the same URL with SSL instead. That resulted in an unhandled exception. Here's the detail and backtrace:



Code:


Unhandled Exception: System.Security.SecurityException: Request for the permissi
on of type 'System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission, mscorlib, Version=2.0.
0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' failed.
   at System.Security.CodeAccessSecurityEngine.Check(Object demand, StackCrawlMa
rk& stackMark, Boolean isPermSet)
   at System.Security.CodeAccessPermission.Demand()
   at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, I
nt32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions o
ptions, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode)
   at ForceDownload.Program.Main(String[] args)
The action that failed was:
Demand
The type of the first permission that failed was:
System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission
The first permission that failed was:
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission, mscorlib, Vers
ion=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Read="T:\TiVo\download.tivo"
Write="T:\TiVo\download.tivo"/>

The demand was for:
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission, mscorlib, Vers
ion=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Read="T:\TiVo\download.tivo"
Write="T:\TiVo\download.tivo"/>

The granted set of the failing assembly was:
<PermissionSet class="System.Security.PermissionSet"
version="1">
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.EnvironmentPermission, mscorlib,
 Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Read="USERNAME"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.FileDialogPermission, mscorlib,
Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Unrestricted="true"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission, mscorlib, Vers
ion=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Read="T:\TiVo\"
PathDiscovery="T:\TiVo\"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.IsolatedStorageFilePermission, m
scorlib, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Allowed="AssemblyIsolationByUser"
UserQuota="9223372036854775807"
Expiry="9223372036854775807"
Permanent="True"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.ReflectionPermission, mscorlib,
Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Flags="ReflectionEmit"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.SecurityPermission, mscorlib, Ve
rsion=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Flags="Assertion, Execution, BindingRedirects"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.UIPermission, mscorlib, Version=
2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Unrestricted="true"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.UrlIdentityPermission, mscorlib,
 Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Url="file:///T:/TiVo/ForceDownload.exe"/>
<IPermission class="System.Security.Permissions.ZoneIdentityPermission, mscorlib
, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Zone="Intranet"/>
<IPermission class="System.Net.DnsPermission, System, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=n
eutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089"
version="1"
Unrestricted="true"/>
<IPermission class="System.Drawing.Printing.PrintingPermission, System.Drawing,
Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a"
version="1"
Level="DefaultPrinting"/>
</PermissionSet>

The assembly or AppDomain that failed was:
ForceDownload, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
The method that caused the failure was:
Void Main(System.String[])
The Zone of the assembly that failed was:
Intranet
The Url of the assembly that failed was:
file:///T:/TiVo/ForceDownload.exe

Sorry for the weird line breaks; cmd.exe doesn't have the greatest select/paste mechanisms.

Any thoughts?


----------



## greg_burns

KainX said:


> It's called "Network Drive."


Along those lines...

You are getting a .NET code access security permission error writing to that "Network Drive".

Since .NET 2.0 redistributable does not come with a GUI to modify your CAS, you will need to use caspol.exe at the cmd line instead.

Or, you could download .NET 2.0 SDK...
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...99-b7b4-4f47-a244-c96d69c35dec&displaylang=en

That will add a control panel icon (just like 1.0 and 1.1 used to do) that you can use to bump you permission set for this app.

http://blogs.conchango.com/kenibarwick/archive/2005/09/20/2185.aspx

Or just buy a bigger C: drive.


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> Well, I was able to free up some space by disabling hibernation support (which I haven't used in millenia), so I'm installing .N3T now. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> I'm still curious to see the code, though, so if you don't mind posting it, that'd be great.


Ask and ye shall recieve. Just make sure to bring headache medication...



Code:


using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Text;

namespace ForceDownload
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            if (args.Length < 3 || args.Length > 4)
            {
                Console.Write("Usage: ForceDownload <url> <length> <mak> [buffersize]");
                return;
            }

            string url = args[0];
            string strLength = args[1];
            string mak = args[2];
            long length;
            int buffersize = 4096;

            if (args.Length == 4)
            {
                try
                {
                    buffersize = Convert.ToInt32(args[3]);
                }
                catch
                {
                    Console.Write("buffersize should be a number!");
                    return;
                }
            }

            try
            {
                length = Convert.ToInt64(strLength);
            }
            catch
            {
                Console.Write("length should be a number!");
                return;
            }

            long downloaded = 0;

            System.IO.FileStream fs = new System.IO.FileStream("download.tivo", System.IO.FileMode.Create);

            while (downloaded < length)
            {
                System.Net.WebClient client = new System.Net.WebClient();
                client.Credentials = new System.Net.NetworkCredential("tivo", mak);

                client.Headers.Add("Content-Range", "bytes=" + downloaded.ToString() + "-");

                try
                {
                    System.IO.Stream stream = client.OpenRead(url);
                    byte[] buffer = new byte[buffersize];
                    int read = 0;

                    while ((read = stream.Read(buffer, 0, buffersize)) > 0)
                    {
                        downloaded += read;
                        Console.CursorLeft = 0;
                        Console.Write(downloaded.ToString() + " bytes read (Press Q to abort)");
                        fs.Write(buffer, 0, read);

                        if(Console.KeyAvailable)
                            if (Console.ReadKey(true).KeyChar == 'q')
                            {
                                Console.WriteLine("");
                                Console.WriteLine("Transfer aborted at " + downloaded.ToString() + " bytes.");
                                fs.Close();
                                return;
                            }
                            else if (Console.ReadKey(true).KeyChar == 'Q')
                            {
                                Console.WriteLine("");
                                Console.WriteLine("Transfer aborted at " + downloaded.ToString() + " bytes.");
                                fs.Close();
                                return;
                            }
                    }
                }
                catch(Exception e)
                {
                    Console.WriteLine("");
                    Console.WriteLine("Exception " + e.Message + ":" + e.StackTrace);
                }

                if (Console.KeyAvailable)
                    if (Console.ReadKey(true).KeyChar == 'q')
                    {
                        Console.WriteLine("");
                        Console.WriteLine("Transfer aborted at " + downloaded.ToString() + " bytes.");
                        fs.Close();
                        return;
                    }
                    else if (Console.ReadKey(true).KeyChar == 'Q')
                    {
                        Console.WriteLine("");
                        Console.WriteLine("Transfer aborted at " + downloaded.ToString() + " bytes.");
                        fs.Close();
                        return;
                    } 
                
                if (downloaded < length)
                {
                    Console.CursorLeft = 0;
                    Console.WriteLine("Transfer interrupted at " + downloaded.ToString() + " bytes. Continuing...");
                }
            }

            fs.Close();
        }
    }
}


----------



## KainX

Okay, after using caspol.exe to disable the stupid security crap, I now get this:



Code:


Exception The underlying connection was closed: Could not establish trust relati
onship for the SSL/TLS secure channel.:   at System.Net.WebClient.OpenRead(Uri a
ddress)
   at System.Net.WebClient.OpenRead(String address)
   at ForceDownload.Program.Main(String[] args)
Transfer interrupted at 0 bytes. Continuing...

Probably due to the self-signed cert? Does .NET have its own cert store I need to add to or something?


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> Okay, after using caspol.exe to disable the stupid security crap, I now get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Exception The underlying connection was closed: Could not establish trust relati
> onship for the SSL/TLS secure channel.:   at System.Net.WebClient.OpenRead(Uri a
> ddress)
> at System.Net.WebClient.OpenRead(String address)
> at ForceDownload.Program.Main(String[] args)
> Transfer interrupted at 0 bytes. Continuing...
> 
> Probably due to the self-signed cert? Does .NET have its own cert store I need to add to or something?


gah! Hold on just a sec......Try this one. It should ignore those pesky ssl policies


----------



## KainX

pipakin said:


> gah! Hold on just a sec......Try this one. It should ignore those pesky ssl policies


After all that, it finally returned a 404 on the HTTPS URL. An attempt at HTTPS on port 80 times out (oddly enough), and HTTP is still getting Bad Request (error 400). Any idea why that might be?


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> After all that, it finally returned a 404 on the HTTPS URL. An attempt at HTTPS on port 80 times out (oddly enough), and HTTP is still getting Bad Request (error 400). Any idea why that might be?


Hrm. Lack of testing? 

I'm not sure. It should read ssl urls fine, but I can see why HTTP and HTTPS:80 would fail as the TiVo isn't listening for those. It should be https://<tivo address>:443/...


----------



## KainX

pipakin said:


> Hrm. Lack of testing?
> 
> I'm not sure. It should read ssl urls fine, but I can see why HTTP and HTTPS:80 would fail as the TiVo isn't listening for those. It should be https://<tivo address>:443/...


Actually, when I enter the HTTP URL into Firefox, it works just fine. Of course, I only get the first few seconds, but the point is that the URL works.

It appears that, at least for my TiVo, downloads are non-SSL while everything else is SSL-only.

Could it be that the httpd being used by the TiVo is barfing on the Content-Range header? If that's the case, it means HTTP byte ranges aren't going to be a viable solution.


----------



## pipakin

KainX said:


> Actually, when I enter the HTTP URL into Firefox, it works just fine. Of course, I only get the first few seconds, but the point is that the URL works.
> 
> It appears that, at least for my TiVo, downloads are non-SSL while everything else is SSL-only.
> 
> Could it be that the httpd being used by the TiVo is barfing on the Content-Range header? If that's the case, it means HTTP byte ranges aren't going to be a viable solution.


very possible. I hadn't tested it really, it was just an idea


----------



## LunaC

I suppose most of you have seen this announcement post in the other thread on this subject.

and from TiVoPony.......



TiVoJerry said:


> Good news! We have begun rolling out the software that should take care of almost every instance of transfer failures for TiVoToGo.
> 
> (posting the details from TiVoPony here as well)





TiVoPony said:


> We have a small software update ready for all broadband connected Series2 DVRs. This is separate from the new Series3 release I announced over in the Series3 forum.
> 
> We've been aware of the issues some of you have experienced with TiVoToGo. The issue was related to channel changes (in certain specific situations) creating unexpected results in the encoded video stream. We're happy to say that we believe this issue is resolved by this update.
> 
> The update also provides additional support for our recently announced partnership with Amazon to bring their Unbox Video Download service to broadband connected TiVo DVR's.
> 
> It's only going out to broadband connected Series2 DVR's, and will be delivered in a much shorter timeframe than that of a full release (it won't be weeks and weeks of waiting). Given the anticipated short rollout, there is no priority list for this update.
> 
> If you buy a new box, or you switch from phone to broadband down the road, you'll automatically get the update as well. No need to ping us in those cases.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony


----------



## sshedlock

Big Woot!

The problem seems to be solved (for me) with this latest fix. Programs I couldn't transfer before are coming over!

YAY!


----------



## weeksben1

Moderately stupid question, but can can anyone give us any indication as to how to tell if one has received the update? IE, change in version, etc?


----------



## greg_burns

weeksben1 said:


> Moderately stupid question, but can can anyone give us any indication as to how to tell if one has received the update? IE, change in version, etc?


Messages & Settings->Account & System Information->System Information->Software Version.



TiVoPony said:


> The version number is 8.1a (and then some other stuff strung along behind).


----------



## donutsdad

Has anyone checked to see if it will transfer tivo files from BEfore this all started....
I have some 28 1 hour tivo files all recorded in BEST and I would l-0-v-e to spend 28 hours transfering files to my tivotogo on one cold lonely saturday day-night-and sunday.


----------



## morac

According to TiVoJerry in the other thread, the fix should be retroactive so problem recordings should now transfer (though there still might be a small number which have issues).


----------



## KainX

donutsdad said:


> Has anyone checked to see if it will transfer tivo files from BEfore this all started....
> I have some 28 1 hour tivo files all recorded in BEST and I would l-0-v-e to spend 28 hours transfering files to my tivotogo on one cold lonely saturday day-night-and sunday.


The problem is not in the recordings themselves. The problem is in the transfer software detecting the loss of video signal and terminating the transfer. With the software update, the loss of signal should no longer terminate the transfer, thereby allowing all recordings (old AND new) to transfer flawlessly.


----------



## MusicMama

It works!! My "broken" TiVo is now able to transfer shows recorded after the first bad update. Unfortunately, I lost a couple of golden oldies that I hadn't "Save until I Delete"d - but at least I now have all the Jericho episodes downloaded.

If you're not sure whether or not you've already gotten the update, check your status under the Network Settings - I was "Pending a Restart". Guess this update did not force a reboot, so I did that manually and then the old transfers worked.


----------



## greg_burns

MusicMama said:


> Guess this update did not force a reboot, so I did that manually and then the old transfers worked.


Normally, it would have rebooted at 2am. You must have checked the day it downloaded.


----------



## seanf

so what am i doing wrong?

I have a broadband connected series 2 DVR and when i connect up to the Tivo site it seems to download an update but my system version is still 8.1-01-2-540.

AND

I still have the file tranfer problem. this is getting a bit silly.

thanks in advance for any help.

- sean


----------



## CuriousMark

seanf said:


> I have a broadband connected series 2 DVR and when i connect up to the Tivo site it seems to download an update but my system version is still 8.1-01-2-540.


Does it say "Pending Restart" on the phone and network screen after the connection completes and loads? If so, you got the update, if not, you didn't. If you did, you can manually restart the Tivo to install the update.

CuriousMark


----------



## Fraser+Dief

I connected last night and today, and still can't get an update. 

I hate this 'we'll give you an update when *we* want' crap.


----------



## TiVoJerry

We are rolling this software out as fast as humanly possible. In order to speed it up, we have targeted it only to broadband users. We're not holding back just because we feel like it. We expect to have this done within the next couple of days.

If you happen to use a phoneline to make service connections, you'll need to switch to broadband. If you cannot switch to broadband, but still have a network set up to use TiVoToGo and are encountering transfer failures, please call in to request the software.


----------



## KainX

Fraser+Dief said:


> I connected last night and today, and still can't get an update.
> 
> I hate this 'we'll give you an update when *we* want' crap.


Is the attitude really necessary? Every piece of closed-source software on the planet works the exact same way, be it from Microsoft, TiVo, IBM, Sun, or Billy Bob's Softwares and Fishin' Lures. So unless you plan on writing your own software for everything you do, you're going to have to get over it. 

At least they didn't make us wait until the major Spring release. Be appreciative. The "nothing you do is ever good enough for us" attitude is not going to help anything; if they think the customers are going to be pissed off no matter what, where's the incentive for TiVo to go out on a limb for us in the future?

I haven't received the update yet, or at least not since I checked last...but I'm still grateful that it's coming sooner rather than later.

You'll catch more TiVo engineers with honey^H^H^H^H^Hbeer than with vinegar. ;-)


----------



## farble1670

TiVoJerry said:


> We are rolling this software out as fast as humanly possible. In order to speed it up, we have targeted it only to broadband users. We're not holding back just because we feel like it. We expect to have this done within the next couple of days.


sorry, by when can i expect the update? i don't mind waiting a bit, but i am looking for a date by which i can know there's a problem if i haven't received it yet.

i have broadband. also, my tivo version is a -590, not -540 like apparently everyone else. not sure if that makes a difference.

thanks.


----------



## Fraser+Dief

KainX said:


> Is the attitude really necessary? Every piece of closed-source software on the planet works the exact same way, be it from Microsoft, TiVo, IBM, Sun, or Billy Bob's Softwares and Fishin' Lures.


No, they don't. When IBM or Microsoft releases an update, I can go get it immediately. That's what "releasing" means.

Tivo has released an update that solves my problems. It's done, complete, give it to the customers, boys!. *They want me to have it*, and *I want to have it* so I can get my system working again. I'm not demanding anything of them, I just want to receive what they're trying to give me.

I'm on the supposed list, as a broadband user. They *want* and expect a short rollout.

But I can't get it. Still. Just connected again.

Fine, you want to roll out a patch piecemeal to your users so as to not overload the system. So you send it to machines staggered. But why not also send it to those few who are requesting it? It's a limited release already, to only us broadband users, so how much overloading can there be?


----------



## farble1670

Fraser+Dief said:


> No, they don't. When IBM or Microsoft releases an update, I can go get it immediately. That's what "releasing" means.


so, you understand that there is more that would need to happen to support this besides "let me have it". there is no user interface for the user to initiate an update or otherwise install an update.

as far as making a priority list, i agree. however, it appears the reasoning is that it's only going to take days (?) to update all broadband users, the overhead of creating a priority list isn't worth it. moreover, it's even harder when the tivo techs won't even admit the problem in many cases. how do they build a list when they are denying the problem?


----------



## ziffies

:down: :down: :down: 

I have not gotten my update too  I thought after months of waiting the update will "spread" quickly. It is amazing how TIVO handles this problem, obviously customer satisfaction is not a priority. In the first place, TIVO caused the function to be useless due to the recent update and took them months with lots of attitude to fix it.


----------



## CuriousMark

ziffies said:


> :down: :down: :down:
> 
> I have not gotten my update too  I thought after months of waiting the update will "spread" quickly. It is amazing how TIVO handles this problem, obviously customer satisfaction is not a priority. In the first place, TIVO caused the function to be useless due to the recent update and took them months with lots of attitude to fix it.


It is spreading quickly. One of my TiVos got it today. Remember a normal roll out takes over two months to complete, they are doing this one in something like a week. If that isn't fast enough for you, it isn't because TiVo has bad customer service, it is because you are being unrealistic. If you have gotten attitude, it was likely in response to inflammatory comments like the one above.

It looks to me like TiVo broke this fix out from their normal process and got it out specially, and faster, probably delaying their mainline work in the process. If that doesn't sound like good customer support to you, nothing anyone does ever will.

Are you using a telephone connection for you daily update? They were very clear that if you use a telephone line for the daily update you would need to call in and request the update. If you use broadband, you should get it withing a few more days.

CuriousMark


----------



## ziffies

CuriousMark said:


> It is spreading quickly. One of my TiVos got it today. Remember a normal roll out takes over two months to complete, they are doing this one in something like a week. If that isn't fast enough for you, it isn't because TiVo has bad customer service, it is because you are being unrealistic. If you have gotten attitude, it was likely in response to inflammatory comments like the one above.
> 
> It looks to me like TiVo broke this fix out from their normal process and got it out specially, and faster, probably delaying their mainline work in the process. If that doesn't sound like good customer support to you, nothing anyone does ever will.
> 
> Are you using a telephone connection for you daily update? They were very clear that if you use a telephone line for the daily update you would need to call in and request the update. If you use broadband, you should get it withing a few more days.
> 
> CuriousMark


I have broadband. And still no update till today.

I have to disagree with your comment. In the first place if TIVO DOES care with its customer service, it will not release defective update to its customers. If you read some of the comments in early stage of the problem, TIVO at first denied that the problem was exist (or pretending that they didn't know anything). I was one of those customers who was waiting in line with the phone support for hours to receive canned response.

I do understand some people have different perspective in term of quality of customer service and will settle for less.


----------



## mrlopez8

farble1670 said:


> so, you understand that there is more that would need to happen to support this besides "let me have it". there is no user interface for the user to initiate an update or otherwise install an update.
> 
> as far as making a priority list, i agree. however, it appears the reasoning is that it's only going to take days (?) to update all broadband users, the overhead of creating a priority list isn't worth it. moreover, it's even harder when the tivo techs won't even admit the problem in many cases. how do they build a list when they are denying the problem?


I have a broadband connection and one of my two Tivos got the update on the 13th and I have been unable to get the 2nd one updated. I have forced many connections to the Tivo service on that unit but no luck so far.

I called level 1 tech support and they said I had the update and I informed them only one of my Tivos was updated. They said I should call back in a couple of days if I haven't received the update on the 2nd Tivo.

Today I called back and the level one tech support person put me on hold and tried to find a solution because she didn't know what to do.

She gave me a case number and said the level 2 support would be able to take care of my problem. I told the level 2 support person what was going on and he said the system shows that I have had the 8.1 software update for a while. I had to tell him there was an 8.1a update available to fix the problem with Tivo transfers. He didn't know this update existed or that customers were having problems with transfers. (Doesn't make any sense at all to me) 

I know they are working on getting us updated but how could a level 2 tech support person not have ANY idea what has been going on for the past 2 to 3 months?

It sure would have been nice if both Tivos could have been updated rather than update one now and the other 2,3,4,5, or more days later. If I had two media ID numbers I could see one getting the update and the other at a later date.


----------



## greg_burns

mrlopez8 said:


> If I had two media ID numbers I could see one getting the update and the other at a later date.


Updates are done by TSN. You do have two of those. 

Chill.


----------



## ozzy52

mrlopez8 said:


> I have a broadband connection and one of my two Tivos got the update on the 13th and I have been unable to get the 2nd one updated. I have forced many connections to the Tivo service on that unit but no luck so far.


NO no, trust me they're giving you the run around or just as likely the phone support people don't really even understand it. Both should have got updated the same day, probably your firewall was blocking the other one or something. Now that one of your Tivos has the update Tivo's servers have flagged it that they've sent it to your account, they get screwed up in this kind of situation, they just think they've sent you the update, your done. One possibility of fixing it though is to unplug the Tivo thats been updated already. Just leave it unplugged, after your other Tivo contacts the mothership a few times and the mothership figures out its still talking to the old version of the software it will think something went wrong with the update and send it again.


----------



## ocntscha

mrlopez8 said:


> It sure would have been nice if both Tivos could have been updated rather than update one now and the other 2,3,4,5, or more days later.


2,3,4,5 or more days?? Thats outrageous, your potentially talking an entire week.


----------



## mrlopez8

ozzy52 said:


> NO no, trust me they're giving you the run around or just as likely the phone support people don't really even understand it. Both should have got updated the same day, probably your firewall was blocking the other one or something. Now that one of your Tivos has the update Tivo's servers have flagged it that they've sent it to your account, they get screwed up in this kind of situation, they just think they've sent you the update, your done. One possibility of fixing it though is to unplug the Tivo thats been updated already. Just leave it unplugged, after your other Tivo contacts the mothership a few times and the mothership figures out its still talking to the old version of the software it will think something went wrong with the update and send it again.


I'll disconnect the wireless adapter to the Tivo that has the update and maybe it will allow the other one to get it as well. I couldn't have any issue with my hardware firewall because it has not been changed in all the time I've been a customer. It seems to be logical that once the 8.1a update has been flagged by the Tivo servers I probably won't get the second update because my account status indicates I have been updated which is obviously not true. After having to endure this whole debacle it would not surprise me if I never get my second Tivo updated. I have a question for any Tivo employee who reads this forum:

How can you run a company properly if you have no way at all to respond to a simple request to have a software update. Is your technology so bad that you can't communicate with any customer's Tivo? I'll bet you wouldn't have ANY problem cutting off TV guide updates to any Tivo if the monthly payments have not been paid. Is that a fair question? If I had a dollar for every time I heard a Tivo employee say they have no way to address one of their boxes I'd be able to purchase enough shares to run the company. Next I expect Microsoft to say they have no way to activate Windows if I do a clean install. Its THEIR product @#$%^&)!

I would like to make a suggestion for a new Tivo feature. Update your servers so you can address each of your units to run self tests or update the software. How many times have we needed a software update or help with a potentially defective Tivo. That would make a real difference to its customers.

What makes me feel snake bitten is the Tivo that received the update wasn't the one I have most of the programs that need to transfer. If there were no such thing as bad luck I'd have no luck at all.

After my most recent call to Tivo I was asked to stay on the phone for a brief survey. I was too scared to give my honest opinions because I might be targeted for even worse problems with my Tivos and I'm paying THEM for service.


----------



## mrlopez8

ocntscha said:


> 2,3,4,5 or more days?? Thats outrageous, your potentially talking an entire week.


The level 2 support person told me there is absolutely no way for them to update an individual Tivo. You'll get it when you get it. I may not get it at all.

I could be forced to wait for the next software update in a month or so.
I see no reason to call about this problem ever again because they are powerless to help me.


----------



## greg_burns

ozzy52 said:


> NO no, trust me they're giving you the run around or just as likely the phone support people don't really even understand it. Both should have got updated the same day, probably your firewall was blocking the other one or something. Now that one of your Tivos has the update Tivo's servers have flagged it that they've sent it to your account, they get screwed up in this kind of situation, they just think they've sent you the update, your done. One possibility of fixing it though is to unplug the Tivo thats been updated already. Just leave it unplugged, after your other Tivo contacts the mothership a few times and the mothership figures out its still talking to the old version of the software it will think something went wrong with the update and send it again.


WTF?

There are lots of reports (now and in the past) of people getting updates for their multiple Tivos at different times.

In fact, right now my 240 says 8.1a-01-140 (it has the update). My 540 is 8.1-01-2-540 (no update). Just forced a connection, still no update. You won't find me tying up customer services lines to ask how much longer. No wonder call hold times are so long. 

When Tivo2Go came, some people had to wait weeks (if not months) to get it. And that was with a priority list! The fact you can expect to get this in a week or so is amazing to me.

Sorry, but this post is ridiculous.


----------



## CuriousMark

I am going to second Greg on this. It is COMPLETELY NORMAL for your TiVos to get updated at different times. It has always been the case and most likely will continue to be that way. You do not need to unplug things or call. All units will get the update as the roll out progresses. If after a week has gone by, and you still don't have it, only then would a call or post be in order. Also forcing multiple connections to the TiVo service will not help. If you didn't get it on the first connection of the day, the next won't get it either. All the extra connections do is tie up the servers and delay the software going out to others and therefore delaying when you get it too. If you feel you must, make one extra connection at least twelve hours after the last automatic one. It most likely won't help, but if it makes you feel better, and you don't mind that you are slowing it down very slightly for yourself and all others, then go ahead and be that way.

In the immortal words of Douglas Adams, Don't Panic!


----------



## steve614

I just got the update last night. I thought it messed up my network connection (it made my Tivo think it didn't have a network adapter), but I solved that problem by restarting the Tivo without the adaper plugged in, and then plugged it back in when the Tivo was up and running.

I hope this helps if anyone else has a problem after the update.


----------



## ocntscha

The word "troll" come to mind here..


ozzy52 said:


> unplug the Tivo thats been updated already. Just leave it unplugged,


And now the words "hook, line, and sinker"..


mrlopez8 said:


> I'll disconnect the wireless adapter to the Tivo that has the update


----------



## morac

greg_burns said:


> In fact, right now my 240 says 8.1a-01-140 (it has the update). My 540 is 8.1-01-2-540 (no update). Just forced a connection, still no update.


This really doesn't make much sense on TiVo's part. Since the transfer issue basically only affects 540 models you would think they would update them first. 

I don't have a 540, but my 240 already got the 8.1a update.


----------



## mrlopez8

CuriousMark said:


> I am going to second Greg on this. It is COMPLETELY NORMAL for your TiVos to get updated at different times. It has always been the case and most likely will continue to be that way. You do not need to unplug things or call. All units will get the update as the roll out progresses. If after a week has gone by, and you still don't have it, only then would a call or post be in order. Also forcing multiple connections to the TiVo service will not help. If you didn't get it on the first connection of the day, the next won't get it either. All the extra connections do is tie up the servers and delay the software going out to others and therefore delaying when you get it too. If you feel you must, make one extra connection at least twelve hours after the last automatic one. It most likely won't help, but if it makes you feel better, and you don't mind that you are slowing it down very slightly for yourself and all others, then go ahead and be that way.
> 
> In the immortal words of Douglas Adams, Don't Panic!


I will have to wait as long as it takes. I have no reason to contact customer service because they are powerless to help me anyway.
I'll get it if I get it. I hope I'm not going to have to wait until the next software update (8.2) to find out I have a problem getting updates.

It would be foolish to keep calling or forcing updates if it won't help.
I stand corrected. Thanks for helping me understand the process.


----------



## mrlopez8

ocntscha said:


> The word "troll" come to mind here..And now the words "hook, line, and sinker"..


I'm willing to try anything logical if might help me get the update sooner.
If Tivo could give up a brief list of do's and don't's about receiving updates we wouldn't have to go through this.

I hope i'm not going to have to wait until the next major update (8.2) but there is no way to know what will happen. I may be posting in a month or two with the same problem.

I hope the Tivo gods smile on me and update my software before April.


----------



## greg_burns

mrlopez8 said:


> If Tivo could give up a brief list of do's and don't's about receiving updates we wouldn't have to go through this.


As far as Tivo is concerned, the user doesn't *need* to do anything. You'll get it automatically when your TSN gets picked by the Tivo gods.


----------



## mrlopez8

CuriousMark said:


> I am going to second Greg on this. It is COMPLETELY NORMAL for your TiVos to get updated at different times. It has always been the case and most likely will continue to be that way. You do not need to unplug things or call. All units will get the update as the roll out progresses. If after a week has gone by, and you still don't have it, only then would a call or post be in order. Also forcing multiple connections to the TiVo service will not help. If you didn't get it on the first connection of the day, the next won't get it either. All the extra connections do is tie up the servers and delay the software going out to others and therefore delaying when you get it too. If you feel you must, make one extra connection at least twelve hours after the last automatic one. It most likely won't help, but if it makes you feel better, and you don't mind that you are slowing it down very slightly for yourself and all others, then go ahead and be that way.


I see your point. I only called because Tivo told me to call back in two days if the update was not received. Obviously that was pointless because they are powerless to help me anyway. I can't see why I should call after a week for the same reason. I want to post to update the users on my progress. I really don't want to start a feud, I just want to get what I'm paying for. If that is unreasonable then so be it.

It bothers me that I could possibly have this problem for months or years and there is nothing anyone can do to help me.


----------



## mrlopez8

greg_burns said:


> As far as Tivo is concerned, the user doesn't *need* to do anything. You'll get it automatically when your TSN gets picked by the Tivo gods.


I hope you're right.


----------



## shaggy314

I have two S2. The older one got the update yesterday and the newer one today. Now if I could just get 160 GB drive to stop the studder playback... I'd be happy. I'm looking at Seagate DB35s...


----------



## LunaC

Just as a follow-up, since I was one of the early posters to this thread, I got my update and transfer now works.
At least I have to give credit to TiVo for that.


----------



## CuriousMark

mrlopez8 said:


> I see your point. I only called because Tivo told me to call back in two days if the update was not received. Obviously that was pointless because they are powerless to help me anyway. I can't see why I should call after a week for the same reason. I want to post to update the users on my progress. I really don't want to start a feud, I just want to get what I'm paying for. If that is unreasonable then so be it.


I suggested waiting a week because the roll out of this release is only supposed to take about that long according to posts I have read here. If the 8.1a roll out finishes, and you don't have it yet, then something did go wrong and you should call. They should then be able to try to kick it out to you again, or perhaps help troubleshoot why you didn't get it when you should have.

If they told you to call back in two days, perhaps they knew when your unit should get it and if you hadn't by then, the call back would make sense. Alternatively, they may have just been wrong and should have counseled a longer wait.

One of my TiVos has it, and the other still does not. I will let you know when the second one gets it. If nothing else that will give you a clue that yours should be getting it fairly quickly thereafter if it hasn't already gotten it by then.

I know it is tough to be patient when things don't work. But it is your only real choice of the moment, and it will help as soon as you get it. Just keep watching for "pending restart" on the phone and network screen.

CuriousMark


----------



## donutsdad

OK....i HAVE THE UPDATE....for 2 days now...I rebooted 2 times before it showed the 8.1a wackadoo wackadoo.....but now the tivo desktop says there is an error while attempting to retrieve the date from the selected DVR.

Has anybody else had this problem?

I was using the tivoplaylist I got from an as a workaround dcahoe and even that seems to no longer be able to find my DVR and shows.

Has anybody else experienced this?

thanks


----------



## dcahoe

donutsdad said:


> OK....i HAVE THE UPDATE....for 2 days now...I rebooted 2 times before it showed the 8.1a wackadoo wackadoo.....but now the tivo desktop says there is an error while attempting to retrieve the date from the selected DVR.
> 
> Has anybody else had this problem?
> 
> I was using the tivoplaylist I got from an as a workaround dcahoe and even that seems to no longer be able to find my DVR and shows.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this?
> 
> thanks


Sounds like you may have DHCP enabled and your TiVo's IP Address has changed.

Check 'Settings -> Phone & Network' to verify the TiVo's IP Address and then change TiVoPlayList to match making sure to click the [SAVE] button.

Good Luck.


----------



## Fraser+Dief

farble1670 said:


> there is no user interface for the user to initiate an update or otherwise install an update.


A simple check for software versions in the "Force Connection Now" menu would suffice.

Meanwhile... Five days later, still no update. Now approaching two weeks total for an update that "won't take weeks and weeks".

So, just how many weeks can pass and still not count as "weeks and weeks"?


----------



## ocntscha

Fraser+Dief said:


> So, just how many weeks can pass and still not count as "weeks and weeks"?


Weeks indicates at least two, weeks and weeks would be two and two, so the answer is anything less than four weeks.


----------



## CuriousMark

CuriousMark said:


> One of my TiVos has it, and the other still does not. I will let you know when the second one gets it. If nothing else that will give you a clue that yours should be getting it fairly quickly thereafter if it hasn't already gotten it by then.


I checked my 540 before heading for work this morning and saw that it said pending restart on the phone and network screen. I triggered a restart and left. It looks like it is still coming down so don't give up hope yet if you haven't seen it before today.

CuriousMark


----------



## bkbroil

I finally got the update... HOWEVER .. it now no longer connects using WPA-PSK ... I have disabled everything and transferred a TV show... I add WPA-PSK back to the network and TivoToGo cannot see my Tivo.
I have a Tivo wireless G adapter .. 
It doesn't make sense... 

===After Software Update===
With WPA-PSK enabled:
Tivo connects to the Network
TivoToGo (TivoPlayList) does NOT connect to Tivo
Without WPA-PSK:
Tivo connects to the Network
TivoToGo (TivoPlayList) DOES connect and Transfer

===Before Software Update====
With WPA-PSK enabled:
Tivo connects to the Network
TivoToGo (TivoPlayList) DOES connect to Tivo and Transfer stopped at 1mb


----------



## Fraser+Dief

Update: Yay, it's finally here!


----------



## sdetweil

I have the update too, but altho I can transfer, I cannot convert anything.. even things I converted a month or more ago.

I also cannot play the transfered file beyond where the convert fails..

Sam


----------



## juanian

morac said:


> This really doesn't make much sense on TiVo's part. Since the transfer issue basically only affects 540 models you would think they would update them first.
> 
> I don't have a 540, but my 240 already got the 8.1a update.


I agree -- of our three TiVos, my 140 and 240 received the update first, and the 540 was the last to get the update (maybe about a week after the first update was received). Why *didn't* TiVo prioritize the updates to send to the 540's first?!?


----------



## mrlopez8

CuriousMark said:


> I suggested waiting a week because the roll out of this release is only supposed to take about that long according to posts I have read here. If the 8.1a roll out finishes, and you don't have it yet, then something did go wrong and you should call. They should then be able to try to kick it out to you again, or perhaps help troubleshoot why you didn't get it when you should have.
> 
> If they told you to call back in two days, perhaps they knew when your unit should get it and if you hadn't by then, the call back would make sense. Alternatively, they may have just been wrong and should have counseled a longer wait.
> 
> One of my TiVos has it, and the other still does not. I will let you know when the second one gets it. If nothing else that will give you a clue that yours should be getting it fairly quickly thereafter if it hasn't already gotten it by then.
> 
> I know it is tough to be patient when things don't work. But it is your only real choice of the moment, and it will help as soon as you get it. Just keep watching for "pending restart" on the phone and network screen.
> 
> CuriousMark


I do believe patience is a virtue so I flew to Southern California for a couple of weeks to work on my tan and give Tivo a chance to send me the update.

If I don't have the update when I return on 3/6/07 I don't plan to call because Tivo made it clear they can't do anything to help me. I will get it when I get it.
I hope I at least get the 8.2 update. I will wait indefinetly because "I have no choice. 

Mike


----------



## CuriousMark

Last I heard 8.1a roll out is complete. You should have it now unless there was a problem. There is no 8.2 that I know of. Maybe there is one in a beta test, but they don't tell about those before they start sending them out to the rest of us.

Mark


----------



## TiVoJerry

The 8.1a rollout is complete. It was targeted to all broadband-connected S2 DVRs. If you are connected via phone, switch to broadband if you have that option and you should receive the upgrade automatically within 7 calendar days.

If you cannot switch to broadband, but you have a network and need the update to fix the TTG transfer failures, please send me your TSN and I'll get you mapped.

* All I ask* is that you *please *  don't ask for the upgrade just for the heck of it. If you are connected via phone and don't use TTG, there's nothing new and special in 8.1a that applies to you. I really wouldn't be able to handle individual requests from all of the phone connected S2 customers in the field. If we felt this software was needed by all S2 DVRs in the field, we would've mapped them all proactively. Thank you.


----------



## ocntscha

I don't understand why you wouldn't push it out to everybody now. Surely with each passing day their are numerous folks putting their Tivos on their LANs for the very first time. The first thing their going to do is try Tivo to Go, thats probaby why they put their Tivo on the LAN in the first place. Its not going to work because they don't have 8.1a. By the time a week rolls around and they finally get 8.1a they'll have likely given up on it.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Phone connected units are still a very large part of the S2 population and it costs a lot of money to roll out software to them that they don't use. We took the adoption rate and support costs into consideration before making this decision. The 7 calendar day exposure is a worst-case estimate. We expect that most units would receive the update considerably sooner.


----------



## jgaermom

I had no problems before. I don't know when I got the update but now when I go to transfer a program I get "Transfer was interrupted" I have tried 2 different computers and 2 different recordings and I now get it every time. any ideas?


----------



## johnmccly

Count me in as STILL having the transfer/reboot issue after the 8.1 update.


----------



## TivoJunkie43

I just got done setting 11 work around recordings - throw aways - because of the TTG 540 issues... I hadn't noticed that I have the new 8.1a software update. 

I just started some transfers in the other room, and at first Tivo desktop didn't recognize the Tivo box, but after exiting and reloading the tivo server it seems to be running fine.

I was having reboot problems while transferring - before the update- but hopefully that problem is fixed in 8.1a.

And BTW I deleted all the files I was having trouble with, more than a month ago.


----------



## PMPTHATROX

STILL HAVING ISSUES HERE. REBOOTING EVERYDAY TO GET EVERYTHING TO SEE EACH OTHER AGAIN. OH AND NOW I HAVE THE REBOOTING RPOBLEM WHILE TRANSFERING FILES TO MY COMPUTER (DIDNT HAVE THAT PROBLEM BEFORE THE 8.1a UPDATE). SO I WANDER WHATS NEXT...


----------



## pepcid

I've had the update for weeks now and still can't get a transfer to work. Called Tivo support and they had no idea this was even going on.

Seems like a few of us are having the same problem. It's ruining my train commute.

TiVoJerry, Help! Please.


----------



## TiVoter123

Wanted to bring this thread back from the dead. I am currently having this issue with some recordings on my newly TTG enabled THD. Anyone else?


----------



## rem

just found out that transfers for the s3 has been enabled. anyway, i attempted to transfer an hd show (smallville) using tivo desktop 2.4a, and it stop after 341 megs out of a total of about 7gigs. does version 2.5.1 solve this? i see from this forum that some people can't even get that version to work. so i'm hesitant to try.


----------



## mathwhiz

I am a somewhat similar problem, but not exactly the same. I'm trying to pull off the TiVo Video Tours that come with the Series 3. (I'm a hopeless packrat and want to save these, but would like to remove them from my TiVo and store them on my PC) When I go to transfer them, I only get a 8 kb file.


----------



## greg_burns

mathwhiz said:


> I am a somewhat similar problem, but not exactly the same. I'm trying to pull off the TiVo Video Tours that come with the Series 3. (I'm a hopeless packrat and want to save these, but would like to remove them from my TiVo and store them on my PC) When I go to transfer them, I only get a 8 kb file.


Not sure about the S3, but on the ST S2s those files were "special" (or was it the DT S2s  ). There is a thread around here somewhere with more details.

Bottom line; wouldn't surprise me if they don't transfer well.


----------



## ggpipe

I just got the 9.2 update and I have a TiVo HD connected to my PC via ethernet (not wireless) and some shows transfer OK, but some do not transfer all the way. One show is 90 minutes long but it gets chopped off after 12 minutes (about 780 MB out of 6.2 GB).

What gives? 

Also transfers are extremely slow. Took several hours to transfer a 90 minute show.


----------



## ccrider2

ggpipe said:


> I just got the 9.2 update and I have a TiVo HD connected to my PC via ethernet (not wireless) and some shows transfer OK, but some do not transfer all the way. One show is 90 minutes long but it gets chopped off after 12 minutes (about 780 MB out of 6.2 GB).
> 
> What gives?
> 
> Also transfers are extremely slow. Took several hours to transfer a 90 minute show.


Same here....I think the TiVo company is very flaky!


----------



## bpgveg14

Four years after someone first reported this issue, I could not transfer from TiVo to TiVo nor using TTG. The 90 minute movie craps out after 13 minutes. I searched the issue and was brought here.

I also can watch the whole thing from beginning to end on my S3 with no problem, but try to transfer it to my Humax TiVo, or my desktop, and no go. The program did experience some sort of pixelating blip during that time, but you would think that if it SHOWS the recording at 90 minutes (and 1 point something gigs), it would keep transferring it until it was done. THIS is why I purchased a Humax in the first place, so I would not have issues downloading, I could just burn a disc.

Too bad the new units don't come with Blu ray burners.

You'd think after FOUR YEARS, these guys would have figured a fix for this...

:down:


----------



## ccrider2

Seems like that got fixed on the next 1 or 2 releases. I think my Tivo is at 11g now, and my TiVo Desktop is at 2.5.323.86. I used to have the same problem on my S3 on some content (certain OTA channels).


----------

